# The Intelligence Service (Recruiting)



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

After a bad two years it seems of on agan off again posting to my existing games I am back and wanting to start a new thread to "The Four Lands" genre i have going on. While i truly enjoy the players in those games I am looking for fresh blood to help me grow as a dm....needless to say if someone who is currently playing in one of the games comes up with a kick ass idea i will of course entertain them joining.

The campagin will consist of 3 to 5 party members (and this time it is hard and fast number) who will be membes of an intelligence service. Starting levels will be 5th level and I am open to most character types. Remember though that arcane magic is a big no no in this world and demi humans are considered evil incarnate by the church..thus you need to play human or a human variation.......

Character generation is done by rolling 4d6 and 8 times and dropping the lowest number....you may pick 7 of those rolls to keep...the seventh roll is an unknown to all except the dm....please use invisible castle to do this....

Starting background can vary and almost anything can be accomadated as long as it is reasonable.....

Starting gold is 5000 gp....to spend...and you may select one magic item only.

Due to my work schedule I will only be able to readily post Saturday, Sunday and Monday witht he occasional odd weekday post...Players should be able to post at least once a week....

This is going to be a plot with plot type of campagin where players have to discover information etc...there will be of course combat but it will not be combat heavy......

Looking forward to seeing your responses..

JA


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Posting as someone who is in three of JA's other games, I can tell you all that he is a great DM! If he weren't looking for fresh blood, I'd certainly be trying to get into his game!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the vote*

Thanks for the vote..

but if you read the post carfully i said I WOULD Entertain the ideas if someone came up with a kick ass character...which you usually do lol


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> but if you read the post carfully i said I WOULD Entertain the ideas if someone came up with a kick ass character...which you usually do lol





I'm trying to cut back on the number of games I'm in at the moment anyway. But if I come up with a kick-ass concept, I will certainly let you know.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey,

This sounds like fun, and with some interesting constraints. It also sounds great for a crossbow-wielding rogue idea I have had: the idea was originally for a half-orc (="human variation"?), but could be adapted to straight human if that were required. Let me know if the concept works (if not I can try something else!)

KS

Aura had grown up in the city--in fact it is almost true to say she had grown up on the city walls. As a girl she had brought water and then quarrels for the guards posted on the walls, and while she was not especially pretty, most people forgave her that because of the large scar on her face. There wasn't much that could be done to hide that, they all thought, and so came to think of Aura as a mascot of sorts, which was especially easy since her birth parents, whoever they were, had abandoned her soon after the attack that had disfigured her so. And Aura belonged to the city: it kept her fed, and so when she was thirteen it was only natural that a big girl like her would also find her way to duty on the walls. That was when Aura found her gift: for while she couldn't do the fancy tricks that some of the archers did, her first shot was always where she wanted it to be, and she seemed to have no compunction about killing. No one had ever called Aura soft, and her move from mascot to squad leader was smooth and supported by the men she had grown up with. Her promotions came quickly -- almost embarrassingly so -- so that she would have been made a Lieutenant, commanding the whole East wall, at an age that would have seemed unseemly to the men who had supported her a mere eighteen months earlier. But her confidence had attracted some notice, and that was when she was noticed by the Intelligence Service, who thought that they might be able to use a sniper like her.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey J

This is 3.5e right?


----------



## The Digger (Aug 24, 2009)

If it is 4e rather than 3.5 I would be interested.  Haven't got a character yet as its time for bed but will check in tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*3.5*

Yes it is 3.5  sorry i would like to see you paritcipate "The Digger" but i just do not have time to learn the finner points of 4 ....and often have to rely on the rules guru for 3.5


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kolbold stew*

She sounds like an interesting character  i would go for 1/4 orc if you want with a few abilites  and even a half orc would work but she would need to favor her human parent....say just a big boned country lass


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 24, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Yes it is 3.5  sorry i would like to see you paritcipate "The Digger" but i just do not have time to learn the finner points of 4 ....and often have to rely on the rules guru for 3.5




That's too bad -- thanks anyway.

KS


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

Totally understand  maybe sometime in the future KS


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not alot of combat??
Plots within plots???
One magic item???
human only???
posting only once a week???

Who would join...

OH wait I would 

Intelligence huh?? As I sit here I 'm thinking barbarian how did you get into this business? "I just showed up and they had me carry some boxes and now I gots to go find some impotant something or some such. I don't know but I am a good at watching the horses they say they always need a watcher."

Frigin will be the muscle as needed, carrying and doing the opening of "stuck" doors I think it will be fun to play the guy who falls into the soup and comes out spotless, accidently getting the job done so to speak.

Finish character and post here??


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*holy man*

Sure finish him up and post   sounds like a interesting muscel type...

LOL there will be combat .....but no it will not be combat then combat then combat...more like think, sleuth, investigate combat...repair...fallout....combat...sleuth...investigate 


And the posting may be a bit more as our time permits  just setting the groudwork..


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

As it is it sounds great to me!! 

I am looking through my DMG for an appropratie magic item. And then heading to IC which is warming up in the tag now, but background and all will take a min.

oh what type of character sheet do you prefer??

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

Any format will work....

check the four lands rouge gallery on here to post your character 

also here is the link to the wiki space i use and you will need to post your charcter on it as well

TheFourLands - home


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

kool a new world to explore this week 

I have rolled my stats and regret that I cannot drop my losest one do to character concept... is this ok?

4d6 → [3,6,2,5] = (16)  = 14
4d6 → [2,3,6,4] = (15)  = 13
4d6 → [6,5,3,1] = (15)  = 14
4d6 → [4,5,6,5] = (20)  = 16
4d6 → [3,5,5,1] = (14)  = 13
4d6 → [6,2,1,5] = (14)  = 13
4d6 → [5,4,1,1] = (11)  = 10
4d6 → [4,6,3,5] = (18)  = 15


Roll Lookup

I see my stats like this-

STR: 16(17 at lvl4)
DEX: 13
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 14
CHA: 13
Special: 15

is this alright?? and how are you wanting hp done?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

Holyman

You need to reroll until you do qualify....so feel free to roll....

i will be doing hit points for you ..


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry what do you mean qualify???

I dropped my second losest stat (one of the 13's) and not the 10 so i coul dmake him big and dumb well not very bright just a little lol

Please explain stats to qualify? ty in advance

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*holyman*

You need to reroll on invisible castle again  using only 3 of the 4 dice..you cant not simply add the four...dont worry it will balance out...in the adjustment phase..


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

so roll 3d6 8 times ?

I rolled 4d6 8 times and got rid of the lowest roll.. thats the second number 

I just reread first post (which i missed read) though it said to drop lowest _score _

The numbers up top have been adjusted after dropping lowest die rolled after rolling 4d6...

so go back and roll 3d6 8 times ?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm liking the setting info, and I'm certainly interested in joining. However, I'd like to know the available books and if there are any particular House Rules.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Holy Man*

Yes tht is the way


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*DragonWriter*

Almost any book is acceptable but i would stay away from the oriential flavor..

As for house rules  check out the wiki space i have developed  it has a lot of background as well as character comments etc that may help you..

TheFourLands - home


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow even better and rolled fewer dice??? Ok got Frigin his stats
Roll Lookup

3d6 → [4,2,4] = (10) 
3d6 → [2,3,4] = (9) 
3d6 → [6,6,5] = (17) 
3d6 → [6,6,2] = (14) 
3d6 → [3,2,2] = (7) 
3d6 → [3,6,6] = (15) 
3d6 → [2,6,3] = (11) 
3d6 → [3,2,5] = (10) 

stat attempt II

STR: 17 (18 at lvl4)
DEX: 11
CON: 14
INT:  9
WIS: 15
CHA: 10
Special: 10

let me know if I should do the build around these...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*holy man*

That works go ahead and start bulding


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

If there are House Rules on that wikispace, I can't find them... So would you be kind enough to enlighten me?



> Almost any book is acceptable but i would stay away from the oriential flavor..




Would Tome of Magic be legal for this? I've been wanting to play a Binder for some time... Possibly it could be re-flavored as calling spirits that serve/are part of the Light, or keep it as is. I don't care much one way or the other, I'd just want to play one, if possible .

Also, do you consider the classes/powers in the Tome of Battle to be Oriental flavor? I ask because there's something of a divide on the subject, and I personally just enjoy the book, not seeing it as particularly Oriental. Of course, if Binder is open, this point is moot...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

No no realy house rules other than the silver standard instead of gold....as described in the wiki space

The other semi rule is that the world is very racisist towards arcane magic and like 99.9 percent of the humans hating dwarves and elves and they in return feeling the same way..

Actually a binder could work...comeing from a specialized clerical background...and the tome of battel is acceptable..


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Actually a binder could work...comeing from a specialized clerical background...




Excellent. I don't mind the change in flavor at all. Could be interesting having a priest-like character who contacts semi-divinities, rather than just praying for spells and guidance...

I'll try to work up a character and post it either tonight or tomorrow. I'll probably at least have the rough up tonight... 

EDIT: Also, is the Knight of the Sacred Seal prestige class acceptable?

2nd EDIT: And are Flaws allowed? I may not use them, but I like to know my options.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dragon*

Sounds good

Read if you would the light...many gods spirits etc surrenderd their power to form it so it is entirely feasbile tht a binder of those old spirits etc could be from a religous clerical background...also they could be sactioned by the church to clean up place containing spirits....i just would ask how you would work that into the intelligence service


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dragon*

Let me look at the class but off the top of my head i dont see why not could you tell me where i would find the class.

As to flaws  never have dealt with them much but as long as they are balanced i dont see why not


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Read if you would the light...many gods spirits etc surrenderd their power to form it so it is entirely feasbile tht a binder of those old spirits etc could be from a religous clerical background...also they could be sactioned by the church to clean up place containing spirits....i just would ask how you would work that into the intelligence service




Okay. I'll figure something out... Possibly he'll be in it for more knowledge. I can see the Binder (even as a divine style) being interested in all knowledge. And, as a member of the Church, he would possibly be interested in the quieter goings-on in the lands, as normal Church activities would tend to draw attention.



J. Alexander said:


> Let me look at the class but off the top of my head i dont see why not could you tell me where i would find the class.
> 
> As to flaws  never have dealt with them much but as long as they are balanced i dont see why not




Knight of the Sacred Seal is also in Tome of Magic, page 54-58. Basically, I dedicate myself to the service of one spirit above the others and that one gives me a bit of a boost.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

Ugh, poor stat rolls...
12, 13, 9, 15, 15, 15, 13, 9 Roll Lookup (done with 4d6, take 3 highest)

At least Binders don't need terribly high scores to be effective... Though I don't think I'll be pumping any save-based vestiges...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, I'm still working out Skills, Equipment and his typical Vestige stuff (and his description), but here's what I have so far.

[sblock=Orion Brightmane]
Human Binder 5

Str: 16 (15+1 level)
Dex: 13
Con: 15
Int: 13
Wis: 9
Cha: 15
Special: 12

Feats: Improved Binding, Ignore Special Requirements, Expel Vestige, Skilled Pact Making (bonus, 4th)

Languages: Trade Language, Ilum[/sblock]

I'll get more up tomorrow.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2009)

I am definitely interested. Thinking of either a Ranger or Urban Ranger depending on whether its a mostly urban campaign or if it involves wilderness adventuring.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Ghost Cat*

A urban ranger would be ideal for this setting


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

One more question J, are psionics in your campaign, if so, are they viewed the same as magic?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Psionics*

Yes they exist but are extremely rare..the church makes no distinction bewteen them and arcane magic..


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, it was a little tricky for Equipment, due to the different exchange rate of the coinage, but here's Orion Brightmane.

[sblock=Orion Brightmane]
Name: Orion Brightmane
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human
Class: Binder 5
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10,000 current/15,000 next level

Patron Saint: None in particular…
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 16 (15+1 level)
Dex: 13
Con: 15
Int: 13
Wis: 9
Cha: 15
Special: 12
=================================== 
HP: ?? (average numbers give this: 36=8+4+5+4+5+10)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armor) (AC 20 with DR 2/piercing when using Savnok’s Called Armor)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +3
Mel: +6
Rng: +4-2
Fort: +4+2
Refl: +1+1
Will: +4-1
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Skill Point, Bonus Feat

Class: Soul Binding (1 vestige), Pact Augmentation (2 abilities), Suppress Sign, Bonus Feat (4th)

Other: Flaw: Murky-Eyed (roll twice for miss chance, use worse result) for Bonus Feat, Flaw: Shaky (-2 on ranged attacks) for Bonus Feat, 1/encounter use Crusader’s Strike maneuver (heals 1d6+2)
=================================== 
Feats: Improved Binding (1st), Ignore Special Requirements (Human), Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff) (Flaw), Martial Study (Crusader’s Strike) (Flaw), Expel Vestige (3rd), Skilled Pact Making (bonus, 4th)

=================================== 
Languages: Trade Language, Ilum, 

=================================== 
Skills (1st=16, +4 per level, total 32)
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Bluff +6 (=4+2+0)
Diplomacy +10 (=8+2+0)
Gather Information +6 (=4+2+0)
Intimidate +6 (=4+2+0)
Sense Motive +3 (=4-1+0)


Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Decipher Script +5 (=4+1+0)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (=4+1+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): Tooth of Savnok (ToM 79, mouth, 0 lbs, not slowed by med or heavy armor or load when activated, 2,000 GP)

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Masterwork Quarterstaff +8 melee (or +4/+0), 1d6+3 (/1d6+1) damage, x2 crit, 302 GP

Armor, Clothes: Masterwork Chain Shirt, Scholar’s Outfit, Explorer’s Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: 3 candles, 7 pieces of chalk, 4 sheets of parchment, 2 ink pens, 3 sealable inkwells (1 oz. each), 2 waterskins, 6 days of trail rations, 2 sunrods, bedroll


Container: Belt Pouch 1

Contents: Nothing so far…


Container: Belt Pouch 2

Contents: Coinage


----------------------------------- 
Money (spent 2,585 GP)
PP: 40 (so, 1,000 GP worth?)
GP: 64
SP: 98 ( plus the CP, another 1 GP, right, given your SP-GP ratio?)
CP: 20
Gems/Other: 10 gems worth 100 GP each, 7 gems worth 50 GP each, 
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-76 lbs.
Medium: 77-153 lbs.
Heavy: 154-230 lbs.
Current: ~68 lbs.
===================================
Soul Binding 
Effective Binder Level & Binding Check: 5 (7 for determining available vestiges) & +11
Save DCs for any Vestige Abilities: 14
Vestiges Bound: 1
Maximum Vestige Level: 4
Vestige(s) Typically Bound: Naberius (or Savnok, if he expects trouble)
Typical Pact Augmentations: +1 insight bonus on attack rolls, +2 insight bonus on Initiative checks (not included in statistics above)
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Orion is a 22 year old human man, standing at about 5’4” and weighing around 140 pounds and is a native of Stanton. He’s usually reasonably cheerful, though his focus seems to wander at times. His short blond hair is usually messy and wild, and with his growing stubble of a beard and muttonchops, it tends to give him the slight appearance of a mane, which he only laughs at if his name is pointed out in conjunction with this. However, one of his teeth seems out of place when he grins or laughs, though at least it isn’t right in the front of his mouth, instead a little back from his canines. It’s large, blocky and has a slight red and metallic sheen to it…

Oftentimes in the city, he simply wears his light scholar’s robes, not seeing himself so much a priest as the others of the Church of Light. When on the road or expecting a tough time, though, he wears the simple but sturdy clothing of an explorer, with a chain mail shirt over it. In either case, he walks with a sturdy staff to support him, and defend himself with if need be.
===================================
History:
Orion was the third son, and fifth child, of a middle-class farmer. However, the lad was never one for working the fields or tending the animals. He would always try to be inside the farmhouse. And he wasn’t helping his mother or sisters clean or cook, either… No, he took to hiding and reading whatever he could get his grubby little hands on. His parents or siblings would eventually find him, then drag him back out to the fields to work after a quick swat, but it never deterred the child from grabbing another scroll, parchment, pamphlet or book and doing it again at the next opportunity. He also loved listening to the stories of olden times, of great heroes and monsters, and the various beings that composed the Light. He enjoyed, listened and remembered…

Years later, he began to ask detailed questions of the priests of the Light concerning the various beings that made up the Light itself. Due to his inquisitive nature, memory, aptitude and persistence, they began to teach him in more detail of the spirits. Orion decided to take up the vestment’s and receive training as a priest, which sparked quite the argument with his father, who accused Orion of being lazy, weak and a work-dodger because of this choice. Orion left the area shortly after that, bearing a letter to a larger Church holding in a different locale that said he was to be trained in the priesthood.

However, his priestly training didn’t quite go as planned. He focused more on the spirits within the Light than praying for guidance and strength. And while he tried to be helpful (as long as it didn’t involve too much hard labor), he was more of a smooth talker than a helping hand oftentimes. Eventually, he stumbled upon writings of a small order that contacted and channeled the spirits of the beings within the Light. He obtained permission from his superiors to seek out this order and train there (they agreed since his priestly training wasn’t going anywhere, and he had a tendency to distract folk with his questions).

The order he sought out took him in, satisfying many of his questions, and even teaching him how to contact the Light beings himself, and how to make pacts with them. Since then, he has followed this path, though he has also toyed with the idea of swearing service to a single vestige as some of the other members of the order did. But even now, with many desires fulfilled, he likes new opportunities and is always interested in the goings-on of the world, especially the goings-on that happen out of sight. His easy demeanor and open, searching mind (as well as his unusual talents) recently attracted the attention of the Intelligence Service…
[/sblock]

If anything needs changing, let me know. Like I said, it was a little tricky doing the money.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dragon*

Looks good to me


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Urban Ranger it is. Here are the rolls, I'll assign them to stats tomorrow. If this is OK, I'll start char gen.

Roll Lookup

4d6.takeHighest(3)=13,
4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 
4d6.takeHighest(3)=11


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2009)

*Ghost Cat*

Looks good..go ahead and field your character


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

*What I have so far...*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Frigin
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ?
 
[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] ??
[B]Dex:[/B] 11 +0      [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] ??
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] none yet
[B]Int:[/B]  9 -1      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0%
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -4        [B] Spell Fail:[/B] n/a
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor: [/B]            10    +5    +2    +0                      17
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
 
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range[/B]
Shatterspike             +10     1d8+5      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(melee)             +9     1d4+4      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(thrown)            +5     1d4=4      19-20x2     10' 
 
[B]Languages:[/B] Common
[B]Abilities:[/B] Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Uncanny Dodge(Improved), Trap Sense +1,
            Rage 2/day 
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Toughness(lvl1), Prof. with all simple and martial weapons,
 Prof. with light and medium armors and shields(except tower shields),
 Power Attack (bonus human), Improved Sunder(lvl3)
 
[B]Skill Points/lvl:[/B] 4/lvl   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total[/B]
Handle Animal                 5    +0            +5
Ride                          2    +0    +2      +4
Climb                         5    +4    -4      +5
Jump                          2    +4    -4      +2
Listen                        8    +2           +10
Knowledge(local)(cc)          1    -1            +0
Spot(cc)                      4    +2            +6
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Taveler's Outfit            0gp     0lb
Breatplate(mw)            350gp    30lb
Shield,heavy steel(mw)    170gp    15lb
Shatterspike            4,315gp     4lb
Dagger                      2gp     1lb
Backpack                    2gp     2lb
  -hooded lantern           7gp     2lb
  -trail rations(4days)     2gp     4lb
  -waterskin                1gp     4lb
  -sack(empty)              1sp    .5lb
Belt Pouch                  1gp    .5lb
  -flint&steel              1gp     ---
  -oil(2flasks)             2sp     2lb
  -whetstone                2cp     1lb
Rope(50'hemp)               1gp    10lb
 
 
[B]Total Weight:[/B]76lb      [B]Money:[/B] 167gp 6sp 8cp
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                100   200  300   300   1,500
 
[B]Flaw:[/B] if allowed will have Naive and add Athletic to feats
[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'03"
[B]Weight:[/B] 265lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] bald
[B]Skin:[/B] light
```
[sblock=Appearance] Frigin is a hulking figure with big shoulders and arms. He has a small stoop and may be developing a 
hunchback only time will tell. He is bald do to bad love tonic he bought when younger and the hair growing tonic he got to 
replace his hair only made his hands and feet swell for a week. He has a clift chin and braod nose and is always looking 
about with his eyes while not moving his head. But the first thing anyone notices are the round large lobed ears, he won't 
say what tonic did that to him. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Holy Man*

Great job...i love the brute force of the guy 


the others have come up with solid backgrounds as well I am meshing it all together  we should start sometime next week.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2009)

*What I have so far*

Still to do:

-	Select Magic Item
-	Complete Background. JA where is the campaign set?
-	Description
-	Help required on languages
-	Equipment: I am treating Stalker as a city resident, so he currently is not equipped for leaving the city. He has some travel gear somewhere but its been thrown into the back of a cupboard
-	Select Favourite Enemies.
-	Select Animal Companion. 

Level 2-5 hit dice (1d8=2, 1d8=2, 1d8=8, 1d8=8)

[sblock="Stalker"]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Pedro (Stalker) Dorson
[B]Class:[/B] Urban Ranger(5)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0            [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (5d8)+5
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (+1 lvl)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1            [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +1*   +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
* From Two Weapon Defence Feat

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3    +0    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2    +0    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Heavy           +8     1d10       19-20/x2 120'
Masterwork Battleaxe      +4     1d8        20/x3
Masterwork Handaxe        +4     1d6        20/x3

[b]Languages:[/b] TBD

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Two Weapon Fighting Combat Style, 
Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Light), Endurance, Investigator, 
Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon 
Proficiency, Stealthy, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Urban 
Tracking

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 58       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Gather Information         8    +1    +4    +13
Hide                       8    +3    +2    +13
Knowledge (Local)          8    +2    +0    +10
Listen                     8    +2    +0    +10
Move Silently              8    +3    +2    +13
Search                     8    +2    +2    +12
Sense Motive               8    +2    +0    +10
Spot                       2    +2    +0    +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bolts, Crossbow (50)     5gp    5Ils
Crossbow, Heavy          50gp   8Ils
Masterwork Battleaxe     310gp  6Ils
Masterwork Handaxe       306gp  3Ils
Masterwork Leather       160gp  15Ils
Outfit (Traveler's)      0cp    5Ils
[B]Total Weight:[/B]32 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                          [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               38   76   115

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6' 1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 225 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Description*
Born Pedro Dorson, Stalker is the only son of Kormac and Kara Dorson. Kormac was a scout in the Brotherhood and consequently he was often away from home, leaving Kara and Pedro in the small village where they lived. During one such patrol, when Pedro was five years old, the village was attacked by Hobgoblins. Kormac returned shortly after the attack to find all the villages killed and the village itself burnt to the ground. Fortunately Kara had managed to hide Pedro in the cellar but at the cost 
of her own life.

Realising that there was no way he could raise a child in the Borderlands, Kormac resigned the brotherhood and move to the Southland, where he got a job in the local military *ADD Further Background on Kormac once more details about current location are known*

Meanwhile Pedro grow up in the army barracks with the other military brats. Although they were given some training they had a lot of free time. Pedro spent most of his free time roaming round the city getting in to and out of trouble. It was during this time that he was given the nickname Stalker, due to his ability to locate any of the brats at will.

Although Kormac wanted his son to follow in his footsteps, Stalker is a city boy and does not have his father's affinity for the wilderness. Therefore, on reaching adulthood Stalker enrolled in the city watch. Unfortunately, his rebellious nature meant that he was unable to accept the watch's discipline and thus he was constantly on his final chance. Only the fact that he seemed to have a knack of ferreting out information that no-one else could saved him from being summarily dismissed. Finally, the watch commander saw a chance for getting rid of Stalker and recommended him to the Intelligence Service. *ADD privates contracts, which is how he gets experience / money; Current Accommodation*[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Characters so far*

Dragon Writer - Human Binder

Holy Man - Barbarian

Ghost Cart - Urban Ranger

Still looking for one maybe two more characters..if you guys know of anyone please refer them....

I anticipate starting sometime next week.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Ghost Cat Questions*

The campaign is going to be set in the Grand duchey of Brightlaw.. but your characters wll be traveling to a lot of the big cities in the South Lands...

As a faovred enemy i would suggest changlings : ) i think you would find it very interesting...

Animal companion is truly up to you...in Brightlaw people keep elephants as pets if they have the money etc...

Let me look at the lanquages and i will get back to you


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

yes we need a skill monkey and healer as of yet for the round out, but anything would work( you re-post in sticky??)

my background will be done this week fri. maybe i almost took a rank in Profession(labor) because all he does is get odd jobs lifting and lugging

Did you notice the Flaw part need a go, no go from houston on that I will play him Naive without but the +2's I'd get from Athletics would help out

There is a place to research this world right I thought i saw wiki can't find at moment but know i was there wifi isn't all it's cracked up to be if there is i will paste shortcut in character sheet to have on hand

RG going up for this one???


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

If you don't have anymore "new blood" apply for spots, I will throw my hat into the ring for the skillmonkey PC. Probably a Rogue or Rogue/Something. It would be this weekend before I have time to put the concept together for you though.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

STR 13, DEX 16, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 16, CHA 14

Ok can I rearrange these?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

Dive on in Kagehiro the water is fine lol 

See you found us how about a concept afore the numbers 

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Questinos*

Kag- sure arrange them as you would like....

Rhun -  absolutly 

Holy man - The characters need to be posted in the generic RG on here as well as on the wiki....I will look for the links an post them later today

               The flaw is a go  i like it

               I will also post the link to the wiki space for the world and info about it


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2009)

Heck, I'll throw in a cleric concept. Debating whether he'd be Knight of the Light or Society for Truth and Justice:

Donovan was a scrapper from the day he was born. His first enemy was his own umbilical cord, wrapped as it was around his throat as he struggled to reach the birth canal. He was the last of ten children in a poor home, and so had to fight for every scrap of food he got. And when he was ten years old, he had to fight a fever that took half of his siblings.

Given this, it would have been easy for Donovan to become a cutthroat or a thief, to prey on the weak. Instead, as the man grew, he became something of a local protector, eventually joining the city guard. It was while breaking up a small riot near the local temple that Donovan first encountered The Church of the Light (Knights of the Light?). Realizing his own strength of spirit was what had so long sustained him, Donovan instantly felt a kinship with the brethren of the church. He soon turned in his badge for a set of robes.

It is perhaps Brother Donovan's tendency not to set himself apart from his flock which has so endeared him to them. He's certainly not afraid to get his hands dirty; Donovan has spent more time than anyone working with the volunteer construction crews he organized to clean up and renovate the slums that housed the church's poorer followers.

When Donovan more recently spearheaded a campaign to clean out the "protection" gang leeching off his home neighborhood, he fought alongside the constabulary, then sat at table with the gang's leadership to broker their amnesty in exchange for their retreat.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2009)

And they were six awesome think we have a group there folks!!!!!

means you can come up with whatever Kagehiro you have some great stats to play with and we have the bases covered so you can throw a hand into whatever.

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Group*

Jkason - great background i love it

So it does seem the group is set......

please email me a copy of your character to jtodd.alexander@gmail.com so that i may tweak it to fit the campaign and the customiszed things for this paritcular foray into the four lands...

This is the link to wiki
TheFourLands - home

This is the enworld rouges gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/178012-four-lands-gallery-heros.html


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

ok I don't have the starting gold for lvl 5.  what is it?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

i belive it was 5000gp


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

*Name:* Kagehiro Salhadin
*Class:* Rogue
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil
*Deity:* none
*Str:* 14 +2 *Level:* 5 *XP:* 0
*Dex:* 16 +3 *BAB:* +3 *HP:* 13 (1d10+3)
*Con:* 10 +0 *Grapple:* +5 *Dmg Red:* 0/0
*Int:* 16 +3 *Speed:* 30' *Spell Res:* 0
*Wis:* 14 +2 *Init:* +3+4 *Spell Save:* +0
*Cha:* 14 +2 *ACP:* 0 *Spell Fail:* 10%
*Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total*
*Armor:* 10 +5 +3 +0 +0 +0 +17 
*Touch:* 13 *Flatfooted:* 17
*Base Mod Misc Total*
*Fort:* 1 +0 +1
*Ref:* 4 +3 +7
*Will:* 1 +2 +3
*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*
*Blue Ice Great Sword 2d6+4 19-20/x2 4lbs*


*Languages:* Common, Elven, Halfling, Dwarven
*Abilities:* Sneak Attack 3d6+, Evasion, Uncanny dodge, Trap Sense+1, Trapfinding
*Feats:* Dodge, Improved Initiative,Weapon Proficiency Great Sword
*Skill Points:* *Max Ranks:* 8/12
*Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total*
Move Silent 8 +3+2 +13
Open Lock 8 +3 +11
Hide 8 +3+2 +13
Gather Information 8 +2 +10
Balance 8 +3 +11
Listen 8 +2 +10
Spot 8 +2 +10
Search 8 +3 +11
Sleight of Hand 8 +3 +11
Sense Motive 8 +2 +10
Bluff 8 +2 +10
Disable Device 8 +3 +11
*Equipment: Cost Weight*
Mithril Chain Shirt, Muffled/Camoflaged 1700gp 12lb
Masterwork Dueling Cloak 315gp 3lb
XXXX 0gp XXlb
XXXX 0pp XXlb
*Total Weight:*XXlb *Money:* 2425gp 0sp 0cp
*Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push*
*Max Weight:* XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'5"
*Weight:* 87lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* deep tan
*Appearance:* A young man of fine features. His turban and feminine features belies a vicious nature, but hide behind a veil of cloth. His cruel heart knows no expression when striking down a foe. Short and lithe for a swordsmen his grace carries him farther then his brute force. However his sword is far longer than normal though he wields his crescent shaped sword with flourish. His body is covered head to toe in a black bodysuit with hints of metal indicating his mithril chain undersuit. All about him are strips of cloth that swirl as he moves about in combat in a dazzeling display of flourish and fury. His nickname is "The Razor Lotus", an assasin with no G-d.

*Background:* The son of a sword for hire and a pub whore. His birth was an accident to begin with. By the time he was born, his father had been long gone to the next employer. His mother did enough to keep young Kage alive, but he found himself using the bordello as a daycare. He met the doorman at a young age, a member of a long gone tribe of dervishes. The elven man taught Kage the way of the blade, and in his honor he adopted his surname and clan tag. From that day his name was no longer Kage Simon, but was Kagehiro Salahadin. He learned to speak elven from his mentor, who also educated him in proper swordsmanship and halfling so he could deal with the common spies of the city. This gave a teen Kage a place to find work. He killed his first man at 13 and from then would be on the run. Now he finds himself going city to city, knowing more than ever how his father lived. He wonders often if he'll ever find his half-elf father along the road, or if he'll ever return to his now older human mother who no longer hooks in her older years but instead is the den mother of the bordello.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

If Kagehiro is playing a rogue, then I will bow out of the game. Put me as first alternate, though, if you don't mind JA, just in case someone disappears.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Rhun*

LOL  no go ahead  we willm ost likely need to roges..and i owe you for your patience during my on again off again period...


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

if it'll get you to play, i'll switch classes to kensai.  I like combat anyway


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2009)

*Stat Roll*



J. Alexander said:


> Jkason - great background i love it




Cool. Only have time to do the stat roll right now, so here's that:

Stat roll (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14)

I'll be dropping that 8, and probably leaving the 10 for the secret DM stat. Probably go the following for the remaining stats:

STR 14
DEX 12
CON 13
INT 13
WIS 15
CHA 12

Most likely I'll use my 4th level ability increase on Wisdom. 

jason


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

someone be my rogue buddy.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I will put together a skill-monkey style character this weekend.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I will put together a skill-monkey style character this weekend.



 there ya go buddy.

now we can both be rogues.   if you go for dervish we can go double dragon style stuff.  two dervish assasins that work in unision to bring foes down as a flawless well-oiled machine.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> now we can both be rogues.   if you go for dervish we can go double dragon style stuff.  two dervish assasins that work in unision to bring foes down as a flawless well-oiled machine.




I'm playing a dervish in another game, so I definitely won't be going that direction. LOL.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 26, 2009)

well what are you playing?

I'll build up a char to go with you concept.  It'll be fun.  trust me, I'm a Jew.  Jews are trustworthy.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> well what are you playing?
> 
> I'll build up a char to go with you concept.  It'll be fun.  trust me, I'm a Jew.  Jews are trustworthy.




As previously stated, I won't know until this weekend exactly what my PC's concept is going to be...I won't have time to look at things until this weekend.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

shalom ho's.  what's the dealio with this campaign?  perhaps a short breakdown?

I'm just curious.  This is supposed to be a 1 post a week?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

mostly I'm just wondering how I should model my character rp wise. I understand the human thing, and stay away from orient stuff.  Which means no ninjas... or what does it mean?

Btw I'm not talking animoo ninjas.  Something closer to Kotaro Fuma of the Hojo Clan, or even Hontori Hanzo the vassal from Tokugawa.

You know, samurai who aren't afraid to sneak around.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> shalom ho's.  what's the dealio with this campaign?  perhaps a short breakdown?
> 
> I'm just curious.  This is supposed to be a 1 post a week?




Once the game starts, you will be able to expect 1 post a week from our DM, the illustrious JA! It generally takes a couple of weeks to get a game going though, as all the PCs have to be built and approved prior to that.



Kagehiro said:


> mostly I'm just wondering how I should model my character rp wise. I understand the human thing, and stay away from orient stuff.  Which means no ninjas... or what does it mean?
> 
> Btw I'm not talking animoo ninjas.  Something closer to Kotaro Fuma of the Hojo Clan, or even Hontori Hanzo the vassal from Tokugawa.
> 
> You know, samurai who aren't afraid to sneak around.




JA's campaign model is based on medieval Europe for the most part. So, no ninjas and samurai. Traditional knights and rogues though, certainly.

Have you read JA's 100+ page document of background information on The Four Lands? JA, have you posted that yet?

The main religion is the Church of the Light (think of the power and influence of the Catholic Church in Medieval/Renassance Europe)...arcane magic and things non-human are typically considered evil. If you've ever had a chance to read the Deryni series of novels by Katherine Kurtz, I've found that The Four Lands exhibit a flavor very similar to those books.

And yes, I realize I'm not the DM, so I hope I'm not overstepping any bounds by trying to help answer campaign questions...but I have played in three different campaigns set in The Four Lands, one of which has been ongoing for three years.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

...i've been struck by an awesome level of inspiration...

new character will be rolled out.

what's the status on being black?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

STR 16, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 11, CHA 16 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Netzach Maccabi
[B]Class:[/B] Martial Monk 3 /Kensai 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] Spirits/Ancients
 
[B]Str:[/B] 16     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 2d10+3d8+10
[B]Dex:[/B] 16      [B]BAB:[/B] 4+       [B]HP:[/B] ??
[B]Con:[/B]  14     [B]Grapple:[/B] 7+     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 12      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'+10   [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0%
[B]Wis:[/B] 14      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 12      [B]ACP:[/B] 0        [B] Spell Fail:[/B] 10%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  [/B]
[B]Armor: [/B]       10         1+           3+    +0     +0   +2                 
[B]Touch:[/B]  16            [B]Flatfooted:  13[/B] 
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                    6+      2+            8+
[B]Ref:[/B]                      3+      3+           6+
[B]Will:[/B]                      3+      2+          5+
 
[B]Weapon                                     Attack        Damage         Critical          Range[/B]
MW Blue Ice Double-Sword  +10 or +8/+8   1d8+5          19-20/2     Melee Slash
MW Battle Cloak +1 Shield AC
 
 
[B]Languages:[/B] 
[B]Abilities:[/B] Two-Side Sword proficiency +1 to atk and dmg, evasion, +10' movement, may cross-class with fighter, does not need food or water and only 2hrs of sleep
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus Two-Sided Sword, Two-Weapon Defense, Dodge, Mobility, Spring-Attack
 
[B]Skill Points/lvl:[/B] 5   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8
[B]Skill Points:[/B]        
[B]Skills                              Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total[/B]
[B]Jump                                5         +3[/B]
[B]Climb                                5          +3[/B]
[B]Diplomacy                        5         +1[/B]
[B]Sense Motive                   7         +2[/B]
[B]Tumble                              8         +3[/B]
[B]Balance                             5         +3[/B] 
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
[B]Ring of Sustenance[/B]
 
[B]Total Weight:0[/B]lb      [B]Money:[/B] 1285gp 0sp 0cp
                           [B]Lgt      Med        Hvy  [/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         100  101-200  201-300
 
 
[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Yellow
[B]Hair:[/B] Long black Dreadlocks
[B]Skin:[/B] dark-tanned (middle-eastern)
```
[sblock=Appearance] A drawn tanned face with a neat beard, bears a soft look of refinement weathered in the sun. His face is almost beauty but shows his years of knowledge. His face bears the proof of his great ancestors who might have been elves but the blood in him has been watered down to human. His head is dreadlocked in greased black dreads that neatly tie back behind his head in a tangle of dreadlock tentacles. His eyes are a jaundiced yellow which have long begun to tint the hazel to a murky water color. His ears are both docked to tips and pierced in the style of half-elves to give him an almost nymph like look. His body wrapped in heavy dark grey robes neatly kept with black leather boots beneath hides the damage it's taken. Should he ever remove his robes it would show a thin nimble body of muscle and finess, covered in scars from his brutal training. Tattoo's mark his nickname, a coiling flower with razor petals "The Rending Rose". A name that befits his whirling fighting style with two swords. His ribs bear the names of his bloodline who have through centuries taught the exotic sword style he uses. His other rib bears the names of the men he's slayed in honor duals, with the day of their last breath. Finally is the bizarre serpentine tribal that encompasses it all and seems to be a trail of tendrils to all his scars. The last accents to this otherwise blandly clad man, are his leather bound hands and his double-sided sword. The blades forged of dark blue ice that never seems to melt and is warm to the touch, the handle made of smooth steel that is round at both ends holding twin longsword blades. [/sblock][/quote]

[sblock=History]  Netzach is the son of a long line of swordsmen.  However per the curse of his ancestors by Lord Nerull, long ago they were doomed to only have one master of the fighting style at any one time.  So it became tradition for a son to duel his father for his final lesson, that a swordsman who lives by the sword must be willing to die by it.  So at 14 Netzach struck down his father.  The story of his mother is shrouded in mystery but some believe his father struck her down during an arguement, but at age 4 Netzach never saw his mother again.  It is known that she was an assasin who fell for the swordsmen, literally.  After losing a duel to his father, she gave up her daggers to be with the only man who could tame her.

Selling his family fortune, he affirmed he would find the key to immortality and to break his family curse.  Taking his family heirloom sword, his robes, and his mother's ring from her assasin days...  He would set out to hunt down arcane users in hopes that he would one day find someone who knew how to cheat Nerull her quarry, and free his family's bloodline from having to sacrifice their father's in honor duels. [/sblock][/quote]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that is a good question...I'm not sure it has ever come up before. LOL. I would assume a dark-skinned PC would be from one of the southern lands, but JA would have to confirm that.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

i don't care what anyone says, stoner monks are always appropriate.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> i don't care what anyone says, stoner monks are always appropriate.





LOL. Fair enough.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm looking over the religion section, and I can't seem to find a reference to the available domains for clerics of The Light (or for patron saints)? Am I missing it, or are domains not available to clerics in this setting?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2009)

*Questions*

As for human color variations yes black is an option they would either be from the far south or perhaps the d'shai empire which is more indian in cullture.

Domians are semi customaizable..pick a saint...usually a former diety and look at his domains..they are what are avialble but of course we can tinker with it a few..

Looking to start sometime next week.

I will answer questions as i can..working on a huge contract right now and I am under a 48 hour deadline....so if i am brief or snippy sorry..

ja


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

jkason said:


> I'm looking over the religion section, and I can't seem to find a reference to the available domains for clerics of The Light (or for patron saints)? Am I missing it, or are domains not available to clerics in this setting?




Here is my current Level 14 Cleric in The Four Lands: The Great North campaign: Vadric Elareon. His Patron Saint is Hieroneous, and he has Good and War as his domains.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> As for human color variations yes black is an option they would either be from the far south or perhaps the d'shai empire which is more indian in cullture.




Aren't the d'ashai generally considered sinners and heretics by the Church of the Light, though?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

yes he has been made.  he's basically a black version of me.  it makes me happy to be playing a realistic guy. 

I'm a Jewish carpenter who lives in New Orleans.  Really...  what do you think i'm like? lol


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2009)

lol yes the D'shia are but that does not mean that a color variatino could not exist ....


hmm new orleans huh...i use to live there and it is home for me.........


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, in progress*

In progress sheet. HP is still blank because I think I missed how we're figuring those (rolling, max at first + average, some other method?). Also, I haven't decided on / am open to suggestions on the following:

* Int bonus language
* 3rd level feat
* Magic item

I'm slightly confused about money, since I only now realized you've modified the values. If I'm buying something from the SRD that costs silver or copper, am I still buying it for that price, or do I need to multiply the cost by 10 to account for 100 sp to the gp? (math makes my head hurt)

Let me know if I seriously messed up anything else. 

Thanks,

jason


*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Donovan Tepari
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Saint Pelor (Community, Stength)

[B]Str:[/B] 14  +2**       [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 12  +1         [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:^[/B] ??/?? (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 13  +1         [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 13  +1         [B]Speed:[/B] 30'/20'  [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16* +3         [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12  +1         [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Wis @ 4th level
** +cleric level to STR 1 round/day (Strength domain)
^ Diehard feat (disabled at -1 to -9, auto-stabilize)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +3    +1    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19



                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1    +0   +5* 
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1    +0   +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0   +7

* Endurance: add +4 on saves for endurance conditions 

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]
MW Morningstar............+6.....1d8+2.........x2
MW M.star (two hands).....+6.....1d8+3.........x2
MW Heavy Steel Shield.....+6.....1d4+2........x2
MW Light Crossbow.........+4.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.




[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
???

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Cleric--

* Simple Weapon and all armor proficiencies, all non-tower shields
* Divine Spell per day: 
            orisons: 5 (DC 13)
            1st level: 4+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 3+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 2+1 (DC 16)
* Spontaneous Cure Spells
* Domains:
      ~Strength: 1 round / day, STR bonus = cleric level
      ~Community: Calm Emotions 1/day, +2 Diplomacy 
* Good aura
* Turn Undead 4x/day (+2 to check for Kn:Rel synergy)
        

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Endurance (1st level)
Diehard (Bonus Human)
(3rd level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--

Concentration..............8....+1....+0....+9
Diplomacy..................8....+1....+2**..+11
Heal.......................8....+3....+0....+11
Know: Religion.............8....+1....+0....+9

--Cross Class--
Climb......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Jump.......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Balance....................0....+1....-4*...-3
Hide.......................0....+1....-4*...-3
Move Silently..............0....+1....-4*...-3
Swim.......................0....+2....-8*...-6

* -4 ACP (-8 Swim)
** +2 competence bonus (Community domain)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
MW Breastplate..........350gp....30lb
MW morningstar..........308gp....6lb
MW heavy stl shield.....170gp....15lb
MW Light crossbow.......335gp....4lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Holy symbol, silver......25gp....1lb
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit.........--.....--
Signal whistle............8sp.....--

--In Backpack--
Crossbow bolts x10........1gp.....1lb
Rations x6................3gp.....6lb
Bell......................1gp.....--
Ink.......................8gp.....--	
Inkpen....................1sp.....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp.....--	
Sealing wax...............1gp.....1lb	
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb
Antitoxin x2............100gp.....--	
Holy water x2............50gp.....2lb
Sunrod x3.................6gp.....3lb
Cleric's vestments........5gp.....4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]81lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 3627gp 1sp (still need magic item) 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 230lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```



[sblock=Appearance]While Donovan tends to keep them covered, he bears various tatoos, most of them found near one or more of the scars he received in the fights those tatoos represent. The only generally-visible tatoo is that of Saint Pelor's sun symbol, which he had set on the back of his right hand when he took his vows. As for the scars, the only one he does nothing to conceal is the crecent-shaped mark near his left eye. Gained while holding off a half-dozen ruffians who were trying to extort gold from an elderly merchant, the scar reminds Donovan of the providence he's had; once he would have called it luck that saved his eye, now he believes it was a touch of the divine.

Donovan wears the more formal robes of his office when circumstances call for it, but prefers more humble attire. While his beard is more evenly trimmed and his face cleaner, he might still be mistaken for a laborer--with his broad shoulders, rough hands, and only-slightly-better-than-commoner's clothes--were it not for Saint Pelor's symbol hung prominently about his neck by a silver chain.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Donovan was a scrapper from the day he was born. His first enemy was his own umbilical cord, wrapped as it was around his throat as he struggled to reach the birth canal. He was the last of ten children in a poor home, and so had to fight for every scrap of food he got. And when he was ten years old, he had to fight a fever that took half of his siblings.

Given this, it would have been easy for Donovan to become a cutthroat or a thief, to prey on the weak. Instead, as the man grew, he became something of a local protector, eventually joining the city guard. It was while breaking up a small riot near the local temple that Donovan first encountered The Church of the Light (Knights of the Light?). Realizing his own strength of spirit was what had so long sustained him, Donovan instantly felt a kinship with the brethren of the church. He soon turned in his badge for a set of robes.

It is perhaps Brother Donovan's tendency not to set himself apart from his flock which has so endeared him to them. He's certainly not afraid to get his hands dirty; Donovan has spent more time than anyone working with the volunteer construction crews he organized to clean up and renovate the slums that housed the church's poorer followers.

When Donovan more recently spearheaded a campaign to clean out the "protection" gang leeching off his home neighborhood, he fought alongside the constabulary, then sat at table with the gang's leadership to broker their amnesty in exchange for their retreat.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]orisons (5, DC 13): Detect Poison, Mending, Create Water, Guidance x2
1st level(4+1, DC 14): Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Entropic Shield, Remove Fear, Enlarge Person(D)
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): Blessed Aim, Make Whole, Spiritual Weapon, Status(D)
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): Water Breathing, Wind Wall, Prayer(D)[/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> hmm new orleans huh...i use to live there and it is home for me.........





i've been trying to find a group to play in, in town.  I'm originally from Detroit but moved to New Orleans after the storm since the storm offered work after MI dropped from the auto market crash.

Do you know any groups that play here?  maybe an email or something to talk to them about letting me in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> yes he has been made.  he's basically a black version of me.  it makes me happy to be playing a realistic guy.
> 
> I'm a Jewish carpenter who lives in New Orleans.  Really...  what do you think i'm like? lol




so Katrina left you busy eh? any work for electricians down there? missouri is dead in the water, so to speak.

as for the game:

JA. I am guessing that the plate is full on players/characters?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so Katrina left you busy eh? any work for electricians down there? missouri is dead in the water, so to speak.
> 
> as for the game:
> 
> JA. I am guessing that the plate is full on players/characters?





tons of work beaux.  the storm wracked alot of houses.  most people still have shorts and renovations to go up.  not to mention the city infrastructure itself.  the city is hiring any electricians with experience.  just check the listings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Not sure if my truck would make it...I will need to see if i could get help from my boss and family. . .  after sptember. (eye surgury will have me down for a month)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

So at this point I'm thinking Rogue 3/Fighter 2 for a PC, but I need to look at a couple of other base classes and prestige classes before setting that in stone. I also need to take a look at the other PC builds and see where some of the need lies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

if there is room for one more, I am thinking an inquistor/ shurch spy for a hidden branch of a church, that fights fire with fire? a mage slayer thing maybe? cleric 3 rogue 2?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm going to go horizon walker prestige.  mostly for the roleplay.  it'll rly set in stone that he's a wayward rolling stone of a monk.  the dusty footed philosopher.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> if there is room for one more, I am thinking an inquistor/ shurch spy for a hidden branch of a church, that fights fire with fire? a mage slayer thing maybe? cleric 3 rogue 2?




Ah, playing a cleric in one of JA's games...you MUST be looking for a roleplaying challenge.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

I was thinking of headed in the way of a spell thif maybe? I am not suer of it right now as I am waiting to see if the game is full. It looks like I am a day late and a dollor short.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

or.... take proficiency two-wep sword, focus two-wep sword, double steel-strike....  then make a jedi


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

jedi? I thought this was d and d?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Jews only deal in absolutes.  Like Jedi belong in EVERYTHING!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

lol! alright, I will concede. I know way to little of the jewish religeon to argue one way or the other. *bows*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was thinking of headed in the way of a spell thif maybe? I am not suer of it right now as I am waiting to see if the game is full. It looks like I am a day late and a dollor short.




Where were you yesterday, or the day before?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

uh, I was actually trying to work those days! Yesturday I was in a stairwell replacing a cieling fan. I had to take a saw horse, then place a 3/4 " piece of plywood from there to the steps and then place a 6' step ladder on top of that to do the work. all that and I hate hights! about 13 feet to the landing. ugh!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott,

Since this is only going to be a once perhaps twice a week post once we get started  i may allow you..that is if you can Provide one or two acceptable references    (kidding)


Working on the questions guys..fighting the gremilins in home office that is about to  up a 35k group for me because they want just one more piece of information..


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

C'mon Rhun, play more dervish-types, between Aram and Zazz you've got the market cornered on those PC's


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Scott,
> 
> Since this is only going to be a once perhaps twice a week post once we get started  i may allow you..that is if you can Provide one or two acceptable references    (kidding)




Rhun, and Rena1g, will you give me a good reference here?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Since this is only going to be a once perhaps twice a week post once we get started  i may allow you..that is if you can Provide one or two acceptable references    (kidding)




I can vouch for Dewar. He's a good chap!



renau1g said:


> C'mon Rhun, play more dervish-types, between Aram and Zazz you've got the market cornered on those PC's




What can I say...I like fast, nimble jack-of-all-trade PCs that can still hold their own in combat. Actually, this PC may not be all that different! LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm....ok, sure. Anybody who loves coffee as much as you has got to be a good person  that and the 4k posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

there you go JA! I have my required references!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> there you go JA! I have my required references!




Now, you can send that cash to my paypal account...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

And I'll take some of them Kohna beans you talk about....mmmmm...good coffee. 

GL with the game J.A., the others in your Four Lands game speak very highly of it. Unfortunately, I don't really have the time for more games right now otherwise I'd jump at the chance to enter into this immersive, developed homebrew of yours. If you ever need an alternate, please let me know as I will probably have lost a few games by that point (with the nature of PbP and all)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If you ever need an alternate, please let me know as I will probably have lost a few games by that point (with the nature of PbP and all)




You know, I was thinking that too, but I've actually had a lot of old games restart recently! LOL.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, I was actually trying to work those days! Yesturday I was in a stairwell replacing a cieling fan. I had to take a saw horse, then place a 3/4 " piece of plywood from there to the steps and then place a 6' step ladder on top of that to do the work. all that and I hate hights! about 13 feet to the landing. ugh!




i stood on a 2x6 verticle placed for a band while trying to catch a 100ft truss swinging from a crane.  the house was on 30ft stilts, 10ft walls, and cement on the bottom.  so 40ft above cement trying to catch a 100ft truss and set it with only 2 other guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

I am at a coffee house right now and no access to books. further more, IC is showing som sort of internal error #500 i think. so I will get to gether a charater to night when I am done with this last service call. How will that work? i need to look at spell thief anyway. Never used that PRC before.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> i stood on a 2x6 verticle placed for a band while trying to catch a 100ft truss swinging from a crane.  the house was on 30ft stilts, 10ft walls, and cement on the bottom.  so 40ft above cement trying to catch a 100ft truss and set it with only 2 other guys.




you are crazy! no thank you!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> you are crazy! no thank you!





Agreed. I'll continue to sit behind my desk and stare at my PC, where the worse thing that can happen to me is bad eyes, carpal tunnel, and obesity.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

so I'll finish reworking my char tonight to make a stoner regae jewish jedi monk... person


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> stoner regae jewish jedi monk... person




Wow! That is all.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Wow! That is all.





yea but it's called character dynamics man.  it adds spice to otherwise bland characters.  I like to go way beyond the statline.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> Jews only deal in absolutes.





Dude, it sounds like you're referring to yourself, but we'd still like you to refrain from the racist comments in public threads.  We like to run a family-friendly board, and it is very, very easy to misread such stuff.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

Umbran said:


> Dude, it sounds like you're referring to yourself, but we'd still like you to refrain from the racist comments in public threads.  We like to run a family-friendly board, and it is very, very easy to misread such stuff.




yea i'm a heeb.  aight i'll chill it


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

am I allowed to ask if he has been to the homeland? if so, Have yo been to Isreal?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

hey, any one ever heard of the Prestige class called the spell thief? I thougt it existed, but now i can't find it. not in : complet mage, arcne or scoundres. not in dmg. still looking though.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> am I allowed to ask if he has been to the homeland? if so, Have yo been to Isreal?




I plan to return soon.  I haven't been there tho.  Just haven't had time.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey, any one ever heard of the Prestige class called the spell thief? I thougt it existed, but now i can't find it. not in : complet mage, arcne or scoundres. not in dmg. still looking though.




Spell thief is a full, 20 level class found in Complete Adventurer.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2009)

googled it Complete adventurer

edit:and a minute late lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

yup. found it. I am going in a different direction now. sacred fist. I have a question for the dm. converting a feat: ascetic mage to ascetic priest
keep all effects as is except allpy it to divine magic and to priestly effects, Ie: requires the ability of casting level 2 devine magic, stacks divine casting class with monk class for speed and ac bonus. the base feat is found in the complete adventurer page 105. this just an idea.and it requires very little conversion, IMHO.

as for the scred fist, he would require one more level to qualify for the PRC.
now, need sleep


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

finished my kensai/monk hybrid.  focusing totally on the double sword.  he's finished except for equipment and his lifting capacity needs to be tweeked.  so how's this party going down?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2009)

yes JA when You have time how about a party breakdown see whats we gots.

To help you I will give you something to copy/paste and not make you find my character:

Frigin Human Barbarian - HolyMan

There and the others?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Awaiting an answer to my questions, but now need to go to a business meeting and then to a service call. be back the after noon.
DJ


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

so this is gonna be a sweet campagin I can already tell.

So what's everyone's style?  Should we post some rp sampling?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

JA has fairly limited time to post during the week, so bear with him. His posting availability is *mostly* weekends and Mondays.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> so this is gonna be a sweet campagin I can already tell.




JA is a great DM. Be prepared for the unexpected, and to undergo rigorous *role*playing challenges (not to be confused with *roll*playing).

So what's everyone's style?  Should we post some rp sampling?[/QUOTE]

I think most on these boards know my style for the many, many games I've been in here. But you can read up on my style in a few threads here:

Vadirc Elareon in JA's The Great North

"Zazz" in Renau1g's Red Hand of Doom

Baelor Badaxe in Renau1g's Fort Belurian Adventure

Damon Knight in Blackrat's After Earth

Aram Al Tarik in Kinem's Temple of Death


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

this is some flavor from me.

*With a sardonic smile the man slowly throws his overcoat to the side and draws his double sword. He holds it in front of him horizontally and bends his knees as his stance is now shoulder width. he places a second hand, half on the right end of the haft showing he uses his left hand for guidance and right hand for the power behind the blade. as he grinds his left foot he lifts up the heel to put his weight onto his right foot.

With a single bound he leaps forward spinning the blades as he brings it to bear on his first victim, he weaves the blades like a trained seamstress with a needle. His movements calculated, surgical...*

I haven't thrown dice or played for over a year.  still knocking the cobwebs out.  I've been Warhammer exclusive for awhile.  Haven't had a tabletop game in prolly 3 years, and pbp in 1-2...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like some goog rping style. I try to stay descriptive in by posts, but during long combats and such, the quality of my post often goes down.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

If it weren't for D&D I would've stayed on the swimming and football team.
It's given me the best nights of my life. D&D in my friends basement would usually turn into a party. We'd call people over and after awhile would put down the dice and pick up the bottles. My D&D crew were my friends and family.

You can see why I look to starting to play again with such anticipation. I love to roleplay, and I always like the people I meet through it.

I was a goth/nerd.  It was basically like being a gamer, but still got along with the goth kids so we could have some sort of social group growing up.  So we'd go from D&D to wild goth party in a few hours.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> If it weren't for D&D I would've stayed on the swimming and football team.
> It's given me the best nights of my life. D&D in my friends basement would usually turn into a party. We'd call people over and after awhile would put down the dice and pick up the bottles. My D&D crew were my friends and family.
> 
> You can see why I look to starting to play again with such anticipation. I love to roleplay, and I always like the people I meet through it.
> ...





Sounds cool. I've always played D&D, even alongside playing Soccer, Baseball, Football and Wrestling. My games never really turned into a party, but there were certainly times we had to put the gaming aside due to drinking too much.

Unfortunately, I've found it extremely hard to keep a good face-to-face game group going here. Things will go well for a year or two, and then everyone will disappear. Oh, well...EN World has filled that need fairly well, albeit in a much slower fashion than tabletop gaming.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope to find a group in New Orleans.  I'd love to play here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 28, 2009)

yup. found it. I am going in a different direction now. sacred fist. I have a question for the dm. converting a feat: ascetic mage to ascetic priest
keep all effects as is except allpy it to divine magic and to priestly effects, Ie: requires the ability of casting level 2 devine magic, stacks divine casting class with monk class for speed and ac bonus. the base feat is found in the complete adventurer page 105. this just an idea.and it requires very little conversion, IMHO.

as for the scred fist, he would require one more level to qualify for the PRC.
now, need sleep

Sounds acceptable to me

am I allowed to ask if he has been to the homeland? if so, Have yo been to Isreal? 

Yes i have... i fell off the face of the earth for about 5 years with my friends when i was doing investigative work...i was all over the place...loved isreal and jordan.....but the real beauty was in Wales.


Okay could everyone please briefly recap what they are playing so i can summarize it....and make the plans for the start next week...


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm playing a Kensai/Monk who specializes in double-sided sword fighting.  so my weapon is that.

I am also a negotiator style character but often those negotions go hostile.  I lean towards the evil side and his sheet is on page 4.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Primary skill-monkey, secondary warrior...not sure of exact build, but probably something like Rogue 3/ Fighter 2. Possibly a different base class to replace Fighter, or possibly adding a Prestige Class in.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 28, 2009)

Binder, primarily oriented for face-man (thank you, Naberius), but able to switch abilities around for combat if needed (secondary warrior). Considering eventual PrC-ing (somewhere around level 9, probably) into Knight of the Sacred Seal (ToM 54-58). Sheet is on Page 2, post 38, and posted it in the RG.

As to _my_ style, I'm still getting used to PbP, as the couple of games that I joined swiftly died . But, I enjoy writing (sometimes too much...) and getting into the character. For my only example of PbP (since the other dead game is now off the boards), here's one of my few posts as Kragg, Half-Giant Cleric of War:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Kragg drops the pack slung over his shoulder onto a table and thumps up to the bar. His wild black hair is askew and mussed, as always. He hides a chuckle as he towers over the barkeep.
> 
> "A big mug of your strongest ale, little man." He drops his meaty fist onto the bar and opens it with two gold coins. "Actually, how many mugs for that price? I've been walking a ways and need a good, stiff drink. And make it quick!"
> 
> His order placed, Kragg reclines against the bar (or nearly sits on it) and surveys the other people. He crosses his arms and conceals a smile, but his hand doesn't stray terribly far from his waist, where the handle of his massive flail is looped in the chain of the brutal weapon.




Also, my description and history of Orion are reasonable examples of my personal style. I'll admit I get a bit wordy at times...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

If Dragonwriter will be the primary "face-man" that will allow me to focus my PC on the "other" skills...open locks, search, disable device, etc.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

sometimes the only option you have is to strike down.  if he's the faceman, can I be the front man?  Like a rockband.  I get to be the one who eventually jumps off the roof screaming "I'm a Golden G-d" then get arrested by the town guard for getting naked and tackeling a christmas tree.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2009)

Went full cleric with Donovan, though I'm not sure he's really optimized for buffing or anything. He's got a strong Diplomacy score (and I chose a Domain that bumps it a tad higher), so he can help with 'face' work, and I tried to make him decent for melee, as well (I'm never sure how well I've done there. I'm quite bad at all the math it takes to really optimize for much of anything).


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

jkason said:


> Went full cleric with Donovan, though I'm not sure he's really optimized for buffing or anything. He's got a strong Diplomacy score (and I chose a Domain that bumps it a tad higher), so he can help with 'face' work, and I tried to make him decent for melee, as well (I'm never sure how well I've done there. I'm quite bad at all the math it takes to really optimize for much of anything).




It's ok lil guy.  You'll do just fine.  As a party grows optimizing becomes less important.  Just having each roll covered is important.  No one likes uber tanks that become the one char combat party.  Then everyone else can sit back, that's no fun.

So make whatev you want and it'll work out.  Always does.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> sometimes the only option you have is to strike down.  if he's the faceman, can I be the front man?  Like a rockband.  I get to be the one who eventually jumps off the roof screaming "I'm a Golden G-d" then get arrested by the town guard for getting naked and tackeling a christmas tree.




JA runs a pretty serious campaign setting...I'm not sure how the town guard would end up responding to that. Does the Church of the Light maintain mental hospitals? 



jkason said:


> Went full cleric with Donovan, though I'm not sure he's really optimized for buffing or anything. He's got a strong Diplomacy score (and I chose a Domain that bumps it a tad higher), so he can help with 'face' work, and I tried to make him decent for melee, as well (I'm never sure how well I've done there. I'm quite bad at all the math it takes to really optimize for much of anything).




I can powergame when I need to, but the truth is...I enjoy the roleplaying aspect much more than the *roll*playing. Plus, I think JA said this wouldn't be a combat heavy game, so you should be good to go!


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> JA runs a pretty serious campaign setting...I'm not sure how the town guard would end up responding to that. Does the Church of the Light maintain mental hospitals?




for all of my sarcasm, I play a serious game.  I just like interesting roleplaying challenges, and find myself playing characters that are difficult to maintain in character.  often adding some sort of mental deviation that normal people don't contemplate.  Meaning i have to personally think on another level to play my character.  it makes for a much richer and more rewarding session.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Frigin is the big lovable brute. i hope to be comic relief in this adventure do to all serious characters i have made. He is straight vanilla for crunch but for RP he is anything but regular. Will be primary guard(do to high listen) and in combat will be breakimg alot of swords and heads lol

Umm did we make any investagator types for this Intelligence Service thread??? I made INT my lowest stat after all

Or will we be more a hired group for the investagators??

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

The original idea was that the party would be  a group of investigators/operatives


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok who took ranks in Gather info ??? I took know local 1 rank only because I was going to play a local lol

Are we full?

HM


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 29, 2009)

i took sense motive, and a torture kit...  aren't you glad you have an evil character?


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Ok who took ranks in Gather info ??? I took know local 1 rank only because I was going to play a local lol
> 
> Are we full?
> 
> HM




Stalker is loaded with Gather Information skills (+13). As an Urban Ranger, he fills the information gatherer slot.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2009)

*Big Mike Wants to See You*



Kagehiro said:


> so this is gonna be a sweet campagin I can already tell.
> 
> So what's everyone's style?  Should we post some rp sampling?




_Just for a bit of fun, I have written an episode from Stalker's background._

Stalker had been chasing this particular client for several weeks now. The problem was that every time he found him he would move and Stalker would have to locate him again. However, tonight would be the end of it.

Mekile, walked through his front door and had taken two or three steps into the room before he saw a figure, he recognised as the man they called Stalker, sprawled on his bed. Mekile froze with shock. Meanwhile Stalker got up from the bed and moved between Mekile and the door, saying "Good evening friend, nice to see you again. You really shouldn't keep moving about. You're not hard to find but its a right pain having to keep doing it. Anyway Big Mike wants to see you. So do we do this the easy way or the hard way?"

Mikile came out of his shock and decided that he needed to leave town. Drawing his dagger, he attempted to stab Stalker in the kidney. Almost negligently Stalker parried the attack with his hand axe, while knocking him unconscious with the flat of his battle axe. "I hate it when they decide to do it the hard way." he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2009)

And Orion has some Gather Info as well, though only about half that much (+6 on Gather Info). Honestly, he's more focused on Diplomacy (and to a lesser extent Bluff and Intimidate) as far as skills go. 

However, judging from what JA was saying in his earlier posts, what we accomplish will depend more on how we go about it, rather than how well we roll.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Went full cleric with Donovan, though I'm not sure he's really optimized for buffing or anything. He's got a strong Diplomacy score (and I chose a Domain that bumps it a tad higher), so he can help with 'face' work, and I tried to make him decent for melee, as well (I'm never sure how well I've done there. I'm quite bad at all the math it takes to really optimize for much of anything).




Don't worry about it. Clerics don't need combat (or any other kind of) optimization, other than a good WIS score. After that, spells mainly take care of it for you. I have a feeling Discern Lies (Cleric 4) may become rather handy in this game...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Party Recap

GhostCat   Stalker  Urban Ranger
[sblock]
Name: Pedro (Stalker) Dorson
Class: Urban Ranger(5)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity:

Str: 11 +0            Level: 5        XP: 10000
Dex: 16 +3            BAB: +5         HP: 33 (5d8)+5
Con: 12 +1            Grapple: +5     Dmg Red:
Int: 14 +2 (+1 lvl)   Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 15 +2            Init: +3        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 13 +1            ACP: +0         Spell Fail: 10%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +2    +1*   +3    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13
* From Two Weapon Defence Feat

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +1    +0    +5
Ref:                       4    +3    +0    +7
Will:                      1    +2    +0    +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Crossbow, Heavy           +8     1d10       19-20/x2 120'
Masterwork Battleaxe      +4     1d8        20/x3
Masterwork Handaxe        +4     1d6        20/x3

Languages: TBD

Abilities: Animal Companion, Two Weapon Fighting Combat Style, 
Wild Empathy

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light), Endurance, Investigator, 
Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon 
Proficiency, Stealthy, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Urban 
Tracking

Skill Points: 58       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Gather Information         8    +1    +4    +13
Hide                       8    +3    +2    +13
Knowledge (Local)          8    +2    +0    +10
Listen                     8    +2    +0    +10
Move Silently              8    +3    +2    +13
Search                     8    +2    +2    +12
Sense Motive               8    +2    +0    +10
Spot                       2    +2    +0    +4

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Bolts, Crossbow (50)     5gp    5Ils
Crossbow, Heavy          50gp   8Ils
Masterwork Battleaxe     310gp  6Ils
Masterwork Handaxe       306gp  3Ils
Masterwork Leather       160gp  15Ils
Outfit (Traveler's)      0cp    5Ils
Total Weight:32 lbs.      Money: XXgp XXsp XXcp

                          Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               38   76   115

Age: 25
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 225 lbs.lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale
Description
Born Pedro Dorson, Stalker is the only son of Kormac and Kara Dorson. Kormac was a scout in the Brotherhood and consequently he was often away from home, leaving Kara [/sblock]

Kagehero     Netzach Maccbi - Martial Monk Kensai
[sblock]Name: Netzach Maccabi
Class: Martial Monk 3 /Kensai 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: Spirits/Ancients

Str: 16     Level: 5        XP: 2d10+3d8+10
Dex: 16      BAB: 4+       HP: ??
Con:  14     Grapple: 7+     Dmg Red: n/a
Int: 12      Speed: 30'+10   Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 14      Init: +3        Spell Save: n/a
Cha: 12      ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 10%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  
Armor:        10         1+           3+    +0     +0   +2                 
Touch:  16            Flatfooted:  13 

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                    6+      2+            8+
Ref:                      3+      3+           6+
Will:                      3+      2+          5+

Weapon                                     Attack        Damage         Critical          Range
MW Blue Ice Double-Sword  +10 or +8/+8   1d8+5          19-20/2     Melee Slash
MW Battle Cloak +1 Shield AC


Languages: 
Abilities: Two-Side Sword proficiency +1 to atk and dmg, evasion, +10' movement, may cross-class with fighter, does not need food or water and only 2hrs of sleep

Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus Two-Sided Sword, Two-Weapon Defense, Dodge, Mobility, Spring-Attack

Skill Points/lvl: 5   Max Ranks: 8
Skill Points:        
Skills                              Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total
Jump                                5         +3
Climb                                5          +3
Diplomacy                        5         +1
Sense Motive                   7         +2
Tumble                              8         +3
Balance                             5         +3 

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Ring of Sustenance

Total Weight:0lb      Money: 1285gp 0sp 0cp
                           Lgt      Med        Hvy  
Max Weight:         100  101-200  201-300


Age: 24
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 185lb
Eyes: Yellow
Hair: Long black Dreadlocks
Skin: dark-tanned (middle-eastern)[/sblock]





HolyMan    Friggin - Barbarian
[sblock]Name: Frigin
Class: Barbarian
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: ?

Str: 18 +4      Level: 5        XP: ??
Dex: 11 +0      BAB: +5         HP: ??
Con: 14 +2      Grapple: +9     Dmg Red: none yet
Int:  9 -1      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 15 +2      Init: +0        Spell Save: n/a
Cha: 10 +0      ACP: -4         Spell Fail: n/a

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:             10    +5    +2    +0                      17
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 17

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +2          +6
Ref:                       1    +0          +1
Will:                      1    +2          +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Shatterspike             +10     1d8+5      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(melee)             +9     1d4+4      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(thrown)            +5     1d4=4      19-20x2     10' 

Languages: Common
Abilities: Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Uncanny Dodge(Improved), Trap Sense +1,
            Rage 2/day 

Feats: Toughness(lvl1), Prof. with all simple and martial weapons,
 Prof. with light and medium armors and shields(except tower shields),
 Power Attack (bonus human), Improved Sunder(lvl3)

Skill Points/lvl: 4/lvl   Max Ranks: 8/4
Skill Points: 32       
Skills                      Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total
Handle Animal                 5    +0            +5
Ride                          2    +0    +2      +4
Climb                         5    +4    -4      +5
Jump                          2    +4    -4      +2
Listen                        8    +2           +10
Knowledge(local)(cc)          1    -1            +0
Spot(cc)                      4    +2            +6

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Taveler's Outfit            0gp     0lb
Breatplate(mw)            350gp    30lb
Shield,heavy steel(mw)    170gp    15lb
Shatterspike            4,315gp     4lb
Dagger                      2gp     1lb
Backpack                    2gp     2lb
  -hooded lantern           7gp     2lb
  -trail rations(4days)     2gp     4lb
  -waterskin                1gp     4lb
  -sack(empty)              1sp    .5lb
Belt Pouch                  1gp    .5lb
  -flint&steel              1gp     ---
  -oil(2flasks)             2sp     2lb
  -whetstone                2cp     1lb
Rope(50'hemp)               1gp    10lb


Total Weight:76lb      Money: 167gp 6sp 8cp
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                100   200  300   300   1,500

Flaw: if allowed will have Naive and add Athletic to feats
Age: 21
Height: 6'03"
Weight: 265lb
Eyes: brown
Hair: bald
Skin: light[/sblock]



jkason     Donovan Teperi - Cleric
[sblock]
Name: Donovan Tepari
Class: Cleric 5
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Saint Pelor (Community, Stength)

Str: 14  +2**       Level: 5        XP: 
Dex: 12  +1         BAB: +3         HP:^ ??/?? (5d8+5)
Con: 13  +1         Grapple: +5     Dmg Red: -
Int: 13  +1         Speed: 30'/20'  Spell Res: -
Wis: 16* +3         Init: +0        Spell Save: -
Cha: 12  +1         ACP: -4         Spell Fail: -

* +1 to Wis @ 4th level
** +cleric level to STR 1 round/day (Strength domain)
^ Diehard feat (disabled at -1 to -9, auto-stabilize)

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +6    +3    +1    +0    +0    +0    20
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 19



                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +1    +0   +5* 
Ref:                       1    +1    +0   +2
Will:                      4    +3    +0   +7

* Endurance: add +4 on saves for endurance conditions 

Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical
MW Morningstar............+6.....1d8+2.........x2
MW M.star (two hands).....+6.....1d8+3.........x2
MW Heavy Steel Shield.....+6.....1d4+2........x2
MW Light Crossbow.........+4.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.




Languages: 
Common
???

Abilities:

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Cleric--

* Simple Weapon and all armor proficiencies, all non-tower shields
* Divine Spell per day: 
            orisons: 5 (DC 13)
            1st level: 4+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 3+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 2+1 (DC 16)
* Spontaneous Cure Spells
* Domains:
      ~Strength: 1 round / day, STR bonus = cleric level
      ~Community: Calm Emotions 1/day, +2 Diplomacy 
* Good aura
* Turn Undead 4x/day (+2 to check for Kn:Rel synergy)


Feats: 
Endurance (1st level)
Diehard (Bonus Human)
(3rd level)

Skill Points: 32       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total

--Class--

Concentration..............8....+1....+0....+9
Diplomacy..................8....+1....+2**..+11
Heal.......................8....+3....+0....+11
Know: Religion.............8....+1....+0....+9

--Cross Class--
Climb......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Jump.......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Balance....................0....+1....-4*...-3
Hide.......................0....+1....-4*...-3
Move Silently..............0....+1....-4*...-3
Swim.......................0....+2....-8*...-6

* -4 ACP (-8 Swim)
** +2 competence bonus (Community domain)

Equipment:               Cost  Weight

--Worn / Carried--
MW Breastplate..........350gp....30lb
MW morningstar..........308gp....6lb
MW heavy stl shield.....170gp....15lb
MW Light crossbow.......335gp....4lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Holy symbol, silver......25gp....1lb
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit.........--.....--
Signal whistle............8sp.....--

--In Backpack--
Crossbow bolts x10........1gp.....1lb
Rations x6................3gp.....6lb
Bell......................1gp.....--
Ink.......................8gp.....--	
Inkpen....................1sp.....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp.....--	
Sealing wax...............1gp.....1lb	
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb
Antitoxin x2............100gp.....--	
Holy water x2............50gp.....2lb
Sunrod x3.................6gp.....3lb
Cleric's vestments........5gp.....4lb

Total Weight:81lbs      Money: 3627gp 1sp (still need magic item) 


                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58   116   175   350   875

Age: 25
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 230lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan[/sblock]



Rhun

Dragonwriter   Orion Brightmane - Binder
[sblock]Name: Orion Brightmane
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human
Class: Binder 5
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10,000 current/15,000 next level

Patron Saint: None in particular…
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 16 (15+1 level)
Dex: 13
Con: 15
Int: 13
Wis: 9
Cha: 15
Special: 12
=================================== 
HP: ?? (average numbers give this: 36=8+4+5+4+5+10)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armor) (AC 20 with DR 2/piercing when using Savnok’s Called Armor)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +3
Mel: +6
Rng: +4-2
Fort: +4+2
Refl: +1+1
Will: +4-1
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Skill Point, Bonus Feat

Class: Soul Binding (1 vestige), Pact Augmentation (2 abilities), Suppress Sign, Bonus Feat (4th)

Other: Flaw: Murky-Eyed (roll twice for miss chance, use worse result) for Bonus Feat, Flaw: Shaky (-2 on ranged attacks) for Bonus Feat, 1/encounter use Crusader’s Strike maneuver (heals 1d6+2)
=================================== 
Feats: Improved Binding (1st), Ignore Special Requirements (Human), Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff) (Flaw), Martial Study (Crusader’s Strike) (Flaw), Expel Vestige (3rd), Skilled Pact Making (bonus, 4th)

=================================== 
Languages: Trade Language, Ilum, 

=================================== 
Skills (1st=16, +4 per level, total 32)
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Bluff +6 (=4+2+0)
Diplomacy +10 (=8+2+0)
Gather Information +6 (=4+2+0)
Intimidate +6 (=4+2+0)
Sense Motive +3 (=4-1+0)


Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Decipher Script +5 (=4+1+0)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (=4+1+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): Tooth of Savnok (ToM 79, mouth, 0 lbs, not slowed by med or heavy armor or load when activated, 2,000 GP)

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Masterwork Quarterstaff +8 melee (or +4/+0), 1d6+3 (/1d6+1) damage, x2 crit, 302 GP

Armor, Clothes: Masterwork Chain Shirt, Scholar’s Outfit, Explorer’s Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: 3 candles, 7 pieces of chalk, 4 sheets of parchment, 2 ink pens, 3 sealable inkwells (1 oz. each), 2 waterskins, 6 days of trail rations, 2 sunrods, bedroll


Container: Belt Pouch 1

Contents: Nothing so far…


Container: Belt Pouch 2

Contents: Coinage


----------------------------------- 
Money (spent 2,585 GP)
PP: 40 (so, 1,000 GP worth?)
GP: 64
SP: 98 ( plus the CP, another 1 GP, right, given your SP-GP ratio?)
CP: 20
Gems/Other: 10 gems worth 100 GP each, 7 gems worth 50 GP each, 
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-76 lbs.
Medium: 77-153 lbs.
Heavy: 154-230 lbs.
Current: ~68 lbs.
===================================
Soul Binding 
Effective Binder Level & Binding Check: 5 (7 for determining available vestiges) & +11
Save DCs for any Vestige Abilities: 14
Vestiges Bound: 1
Maximum Vestige Level: 4
Vestige(s) Typically Bound: Naberius (or Savnok, if he expects trouble)
Typical Pact Augmentations: +1 insight bonus on attack rolls, +2 insight bonus on Initiative checks (not included in statistics above)
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Orion is a 22 year old human man, standing at about 5’4” and weighing around 140 pounds and is a native of Stanton. He’s usually reasonably cheerful, though his focus seems to wander at times. His short blond hair is usually messy and wild, and with his growing stubble of a beard and muttonchops, it tends to give him the slight appearance of a mane, which he only laughs at if his name is pointed out in conjunction with this. However, one of his teeth seems out of place when he grins or laughs, though at least it isn’t right in the front of his mouth, instead a little back from his canines. It’s large, blocky and has a slight red and metallic sheen to it…

Oftentimes in the city, he simply wears his light scholar’s robes, not seeing himself so much a priest as the others of the Church of Light. When on the road or expecting a tough time, though, he wears the simple but sturdy clothing of an explorer, with a chain mail shirt over it. In either case, he walks with a sturdy staff to support him, and defend himself with if need be.
===================================
History:
Orion was the third son, and fifth child, of a middle-class farmer. However, the lad was never one for working the fields or tending the animals. He would always try to be inside the farmhouse. And he wasn’t helping his mother or sisters clean or cook, either… No, he took to hiding and reading whatever he could get his grubby little hands on. His parents or siblings would eventually find him, then drag him back out to the fields to work after a quick swat, but it never deterred the child from grabbing another scroll, parchment, pamphlet or book and doing it again at the next opportunity. He also loved listening to the stories of olden times, of great heroes and monsters, and the various beings that composed the Light. He enjoyed, listened and remembered…

Years later, he began to ask detailed questions of the priests of the Light concerning the various beings that made up the Light itself. Due to his inquisitive nature, memory, aptitude and persistence, they began to teach him in more detail of the spirits. Orion decided to take up the vestment’s and receive training as a priest, which sparked quite the argument with his father, who accused Orion of being lazy, weak and a work-dodger because of this choice. Orion left the area shortly after that, bearing a letter to a larger Church holding in a different locale that said he was to be trained in the priesthood.

However, his priestly training didn’t quite go as planned. He focused more on the spirits within the Light than praying for guidance and strength. And while he tried to be helpful (as long as it didn’t involve too much hard labor), he was more of a smooth talker than a helping hand oftentimes. Eventually, he stumbled upon writings of a small order that contacted and channeled the spirits of the beings within the Light. He obtained permission from his superiors to seek out this order and train there (they agreed since his priestly training wasn’t going anywhere, and he had a tendency to distract folk with his questions).

The order he sought out took him in, satisfying many of his questions, and even teaching him how to contact the Light beings himself, and how to make pacts with them. Since then, he has followed this path, though he has also toyed with the idea of swearing service to a single vestige as some of the other members of the order did. But even now, with many desires fulfilled, he likes new opportunities and is always interested in the goings-on of the world, especially the goings-on that happen out of sight. His easy demeanor and open, searching mind (as well as his unusual talents) recently attracted the attention of the Intelligence Service…[/sblock]

Scott Dewar -


Renaulg1 -



These are the players and characters I have so far..please review and correct any mistakes....if your character is completed please post him inthe
four lands gallery of heros on en world and on the wiki space page.


Hoping to start next week..say thursday.....

dont worry about calculating any of yoru hit points...they are going to change.....

I know i said 5with no excpections but i like the interaction so far and feel it is worth a stretch on my part...but lets try to limit ourselves to one action at a time and no post with a chain of actions until we get started...


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Stalker is still under construction.  I hope to finish him tomorrow.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 29, 2009)

you took the wrong character....  Take the monk fighter on page 4.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

so did I see 4d6 8 times, drop the lowest d6 per roll and drop the lowest roll total?

the seventh roll is a super secret dm thing, right?


4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=17, 4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=22, 4d6=17, 4d6=12
[droppen lowest]
4d6 → [1,5,5,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [2,3,3,4] = (12),[10]
4d6 → [6,3,3,5] = (17),[14]
4d6 → [4,6,1,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [1,5,4,2] = (12),[11]
4d6 → [6,4,6,6] = (22),[18]
4d6 → [5,1,5,6] = (17),[16]
4d6 → [4,3,2,3] = (12) (dropped lowest)

*Str*10  +0 *Dex*16 +3 *Con*12  +1 *Int*14  +2 *Wis*18 +4 *Chr*12 +1  *???*11 +0

Race: Human     Class: Priest 3/monk 2    Cl: 5
Goal: Sacred fist Prc

Background: 

Raised as a monk, this young man was orphaned when his family and property was over ran by fell creatures of the hills. while at the monestary where he read and studied history he happened upon sacred documents of the religeos order of (\yet to be deturmined) and felt his holy calling. With the leave of the lord father (ranking monk of a particular monistary) he set forth on a journy to the nearest temple to begin his tutalage and training as a servent of ( yet to be deturmined) called as a personl guard and message delivery to beginn with. in later times we was called upon to complete a task of holy calling and upon his successful completion, he is now granted a bit more leeway in his actions at the temple.

{ooc] this is all I have for now. I am at the coffee shop at the moment. yes, imagine that, the coffee shop. I know: inconseivable[/ooc]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott

That would be it


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

I should probably have something pieced together tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Scott
> 
> That would be it




and it is 3.5, right? not pfrpg? with 5000 gp starting plus 1 magic item? home brew, with a link somewhere at the beginning of this thread? I should be able to find it when i make it back home...leaving the coffee shop in about 20 minutes or so.

(how it was actually typed:
Ishouldbeabletofinditwhenimakeitbackhome...
leavingthecoffeeshopinabout20minutesorso.
imighthavehadtoomuchcoffeeasofrightnow.
Whatdoyouguysthink?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

oh, hey, I never got an answer to this question: can ascetic mage be converted to an ascetic priest? 
Feat, comp adventurer, pg 105 I think


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

except for Frigin (Fry-GIN) being spelled with one G I think all I need do is go and add my negs for Naive and my pluses for Athletics

I'll look over the wiki this week I'm off Tuesdays and Wednesday anything special I should look at?

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> except for Frigin (Fry-GIN) being spelled with one G I think all I need do is go and add my negs for Naive and my pluses for Athletics




I can't wait to refer to your PC as "that friggin' guy!" LOL.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL  I well be sure to give you plenty of "friggin" chances  LOL


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> LOL  I well be sure to give you plenty of "friggin" chances  LOL




I like you HolyMan. You are okay!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going to copy that link to my profile. Getting praise from the 13k + poster. 

Thanks Rhun

HolyMan


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott

Yes you can make the change


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 30, 2009)

hey, you still have the wrong char sheet for me


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

working on correcting that


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2009)

speaking of changes I did not  add the flaw because it has a Wisdom less than 14 clause and I wish to play him slow but wise and can still use naive for flavor.

Post in EnWorld RG but not wiki yet

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like you've got a lot of highly motivate, gun-ho players here JA. You gonna be able to keep up?


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 30, 2009)

i check this constantly.  borke as all hell and got nothing to do all day.  until if find an irl group, yu'll hae me hanging around constantly.

I even have a trolling spot lined up, so I don't need to troll anymore.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

HM

increase his stat if necessary by one..i love the flaw.....so keep it


Rhun - dont know lol but i can see from the group so far lol that there is going to be a lot of "splanning" to do to the higher ups in the intelligence service on occasison..


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> i check this constantly.  borke as all hell and got nothing to do all day.  until if find an irl group, yu'll hae me hanging around constantly.




Not a big deal, I just think you might be disappointed at the pace of these games.



J. Alexander said:


> Rhun - dont know lol but i can see from the group so far lol that there is going to be a lot of "splanning" to do to the higher ups in the intelligence service on occasison..




Hopefully, it won't be my PC do the "splainning" this time. I've got enough to worry about with my heretical cleric.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

rhun

Burning ring of fire comes to mind lol with the flames getting higher arond the stalwart Vadric


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> rhun
> 
> Burning ring of fire comes to mind lol with the flames getting higher arond the stalwart Vadric




And now Anniston won't be standing right next to him! Poor Vadric will be all alone.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> HM
> 
> increase his stat if necessary by one..i love the flaw.....so keep it
> 
> ...




Sorry for any confusion I didn't need to raise the stat It needed to be lowered and I wanted him to be above average in the wisdom department because he's got only a little brain power LOL the flaw gives you a -4 Sense Motive and Bluff for a feat I want to take Athletic to comp for ACP but it's ok I don't want to lower Listen or Spot for that

He will still be naive and still buy any tonic he's offered. 

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

Give him the flaw anyway i will make an exception


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2009)

awesome!!! I'll go tell Frigin 

and change him in RG thanks JA I won't let you down in playing it.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Scott
> 
> Yes you can make the change




Thanks! I will have a spoiler for refrence in my rg post. now where is that rg thread...


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2009)

Think I've settled on Augment Healing for Donovan's third feat (+2 HP for healing spells per spell level). And I'm probably going to go with either a ring of feather fall or of sustenance for his magic item. 

I'm still curious as to what the best second language might be, and still not entirely clear on how the money conversion works re: SRD prices vs. the modified silver-to-gold converison?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

jk  - lol yes i know it get's complicated....just equip your character and dont worry about it as long as you keep it reasonable meaning everythin you own not being masterwork etc....

I like the healing aspect....i have a feeilng friggin is going to need it


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the basic jist of a characteer, if you want to check the math and read the history. I still have some alingment issues and then I have to get the equipment going. Might be interesting for him on purchases. He cannot wear armor as a monk and He wont use weapons as a sacred fist (in training)

To help him carry stuff, he may need his magic item to be a hewards handy haver sack. strength of 10 and all.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

jkason said:


> I'm still curious as to what the best second language might be, and still not entirely clear on how the money conversion works re: SRD prices vs. the modified silver-to-gold converison?





Ive always equipped my PCs in the Four Lands as if the starting silver was actually gold per the normal rules. Then I just make sure I spend every bit of it, so there is none left over to convert.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 30, 2009)

come on! wooooah, let's get this game rolling


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Kagehiro sounds ready has he posted in the RG??

Do you think we could get an IC thread to start introducing everyone together or is there a special way we get hired to the "Service"

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

*IC Thread*

The IC thread goes up tomorrow...there will be a chance for you to interact somewhat before your taken into the intelligence service..


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> The IC thread goes up tomorrow...there will be a chance for you to interact somewhat before your taken into the intelligence service..




Guess I'm going to have to burn the proverbial midnight oil to get my PC done! Yikes!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

*IC Thread*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264438-four-lands-intelligence-service.html#post4916007

Here is the link to the ic thread.

Go ahead and set your character and you can even start talking among yourself if you wish  but lets not get carried away........


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm think I will enter last. I like being fashionable late and Frigin needed to find someone to read the note then someone to read the sign at the inn.

And he gave the gold coin to the first guy because he saw Frigin holding it and said directions cost people time and time was money or some such. 

So he will be late soory everyone, let me know when evryone is in the tavern then I will post. Being illiterate may be tougher to play then I thought

or is my know local check (15) high enough to know the Faded Sparrow's location?

Roll Lookup

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264438-four-lands-intelligence-service.html#post4916007
> 
> Here is the link to the ic thread.
> 
> Go ahead and set your character and you can even start talking among yourself if you wish  but lets not get carried away........





Posted. My PC is mostly done. Just need to finish up skills, feats, and geat. Should be tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy man

yes 15 will be enough you know where it is


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Hmmm think I will enter last. I like being fashionable late and Frigin needed to find someone to read the note then someone to read the sign at the inn.
> 
> And he gave the gold coin to the first guy because he saw Frigin holding it and said directions cost people time and time was money or some such.
> 
> So he will be late soory everyone, let me know when evryone is in the tavern then I will post. Being illiterate may be tougher to play then I thought




It doesn't mean he has to be late. Perhaps he left for the tavern sooner than those that could read the note, or perhaps he was closer to the place than anyone else. I think you are reading a bit too much into the "illiteracy" thing. 

And honestly, I expected kagehiro to be the first one to post IC.



HolyMan said:


> or is my know local check (15) high enough to know the Faded Sparrow's location?




For something like this, usually no rolled is required. If you decide your character knows where the tavern, he knows where it is. JA will let you know if you actually need to make a roll for something.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Holy man
> 
> yes 15 will be enough you know where it is





You always seem to be writing up posts at the same time as me. Weird.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It doesn't mean he has to be late. Perhaps he left for the tavern sooner than those that could read the note, or perhaps he was closer to the place than anyone else. I think you are reading a bit too much into the "illiteracy" thing.
> 
> And honestly, I expected kagehiro to be the first one to post IC.
> 
> ...




I beat him there lol but was thinking during writing my post that Frigin couldn't read the note or Tavern sign so he need someone to point out for him

 not "reading" to much I just can't read period lol (did you intend that pun??)

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> not "reading" to much I just can't read period lol (did you intend that pun??)
> 
> HM




It was intended, I'm just glad you picked up on it!


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I think Donovan is done. 

On equipment, he did actually wind up with a lot of MW equipment, but that was really me trying to spend without many magic options. Usually I'd have a little more mundane weaponry with some low-end magic items (CLW wand, ring of protection, cloak of resistance maybe). 

I went for a fairly underwhelming magic, though, if that balances it out. I mean, there's a little utility in being able to hide your armor, but it's not an every-encounter advantage by any means. Mostly, I thought with his background (and the Endurance feat that means he's gotten used to sleeping in armor) that the breastplate was a kind of 'security blanket' for him, and the glamor just lets him wear it in more social settings, making him feel secure while others aren't threatened. 

jason


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

It has been my experience that having magic items in JA's campaign setting doesn't always help much, anyway. It certainly isn't a "magic rich" land, that's for sure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, JA! Don't know how I missed the recruiting thread for this one, but I just now stumbled across it and read up.

I see you've got about eight characters already for your party of five so I won't ask to get in now, but keep me in mind if/when you lose a few and have a spot open!

(I may go ahead and roll some stats, start thinking about a character just for the creative exercise . . .)

Stat Rolls


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Hey, JA! Don't know how I missed the recruiting thread for this one, but I just now stumbled across it and read up.




That's a Natural 1 on your spot check, Mowgli!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

*brandishes a knife at Mowgli* I believe I was here first for the coveted alternate spot...


just kidding.

*Renau1g's pC (4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13) *

Hmmm..18,15,15,15,13,11.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup! I'm behind the 8-Ball on this one for sure


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

*Mowgli*

Hey Mowgli

Yeah it was kinda of a spur of the moment thing...tell ya what since your a fellow tall person (plus having put up with my quirkey moodey ways for years) go ahead and submit one I will work him or her in sometime during the first adventure...in fact already got a good hook in mind..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

You sure, JA? Nine is a frigin huge party! Oh, wait - that's just the barbarian in the corner . . .

I'll see what I can throw together, but seriously . . . don't feel bad if you need to say no. I can wait for a spot if you need me to.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> **Renau1g's pC (4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13) *
> 
> Hmmm..18,15,15,15,13,11.




That may be the best set of 4d6 drop the lowest I've ever seen. Nice rolls!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Now i just need someone to drop out and make room for me


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Mowgli
[sblock]wanna run a double agent for the Brightlways in the Republics Intelligence service?[/sblock]

Not an issue man...i have been looking at this campaing a lot  and since there is not going to be tons of combat I think i can manage it.



Ren.
I had you down for a slot already


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Ren.
> I had you down for a slot already




 Sorry about that. I guess that explains the e-mail I got from you.  I'll get something together today, a PC worthy of those excellent rolls... 

Would a Divine Bard be allowed? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#bardVariantDivineBard essentially a bard using Divine magic so he's not persecuted by the church?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, Renalg. I don't think you will find a taker here in this group.  now a quick question on equipment, J.A. have you ever considered the lo- magaic world of black company? they have an expantion on masterwork stuff that is quite nice.  meanwhile, am I to understand that the equipment is to be bought at srd prices to equal gp? then later the price is actually sp?

At this time I am going to be working on equipment, just to let you know.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

Do scrolls/potions  count as magic items?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

I was curious of that myself!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes they do


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

I love it  yes a Diving Bard is a kick ass idea...

AS to equipment....go ahead and outfit yourself  just keep it withing reasonable limits...that is not one of the details i sweat when starting a campaing...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Yes they do




Well, that's a bummer. 

Although, after playing a 14th level characters with the equipment of only a 6th or 7th level character, I don't think it is all that necessary.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Rhun

go tell that to the monsters you constanly beat up......
and i think your magic items are more than sufficent  I cant help it if you and your fellow party mates have not yet tried to explore their possabilities..


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> go tell that to the monsters you constanly beat up......
> and i think your magic items are more than sufficent  I cant help it if you and your fellow party mates have not yet tried to explore their possabilities..






Maybe when we actually have some downtime where we're not being pummeled by the forces of darkness we can take some time to explore our weapons and items more fully! LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

Is that a whine or a snivel


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

And here I was worried about using Shatterspike on a magic weapon and making a party member mad but after reading about the low magic i guess it is....

"Shatter's Away!!" take that, and that, oh? you want some? who else wants to be unarmed huh? lol

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

My PC won't need a weapon. He'll sing you to death  oh & he'll have _Shatter_ as well. The gods of Light aren't happy with you sword slingers ...Olidarmma get ready...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Is that a whine or a snivel




 A combination of both.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> renau1g said:
> 
> 
> > My PC won't need a weapon. He'll sing you to death
> ...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

I warn you though, I have no musical talent nor inclination so please don't expect too much from me. I'll do my best, but it'll sound amateur (if I'm lucky). Although I'm going to go with the 9 from my rolls for STR and keep the 11 for J.A.'s mystery ability. Not having a very high dex either, I'll be heavily relying on the magic for aid.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Remember that a Bard can use a shield but with a 9 str you may just want to take a buckler go distance for non- magical assaults and have it handy if something takes a whack at you.

sorry bet you knew all that but am making a bard for a game and i am going melee and using the buckler for an added +1 AC

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I've got him with a darkwood buckler right now and mithril chain shirt. Still deciding on the magic item. I'm torn between a magic wand and some sort of wondrous item.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

MIthril huh.........better have a good backstory of the first dwarf or elf you encouter will want it.....


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah I've got him with a darkwood buckler right now and mithril chain shirt. Still deciding on the magic item. I'm torn between a magic wand and some sort of wondrous item.




how much you got left i could help with ideals if you like two brains and all that lol

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry about that. I guess that explains the e-mail I got from you.  I'll get something together today, a PC worthy of those excellent rolls...
> 
> Would a Divine Bard be allowed? Variant Character Classes :: d20srd.org essentially a bard using Divine magic so he's not persecuted by the church?




Dang it - I was thinking of a Bard! Although, I was going to try and sell JA on a Pathfinder style bard, since I've found the D&D bard to be more than a little underpowered compared to the other classes.

Oh well, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

To renau1g: In reference to your picture i think that guy killed the bard that lute belonged to ???

To J. Alexander: +50 xp HUZZAH!!! umm... +50 to what??? staring with base lvl5 = 10,000 or can we start with 10,001? plz

To Mowgli: I could use some tank help maybe long range or a halfling Knife thrower say fighter3/rogue2 would be BAB + 4, size + 1, dex + 3, (at least), weapon focus dagger + 1, racial ability + 1, masterwork weapon + 1, point blank + 1 (30') =

+12 to hit(30') damage = 1d3 + str + 1d6*
at lvl 7= +14 to hit damage = 1d3 + str + 2(specialization) + 2d6* = ouch

*if caught flatfooted or using sleight of hand/bluff or feint

just an ideal 


HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> To Mowgli: I could use some tank help maybe long range or a halfling Knife thrower say fighter3/rogue2 would be BAB + 4, size + 1, dex + 3, (at least), weapon focus dagger + 1, racial ability + 1, masterwork weapon + 1, point blank + 1 (30') =




Do we need two rogue/fighter characters in the party, since that is exactly what my PC is? He is designed for melee, and not daggers, but still.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

10001 xp is fiine with me


tsk tsk  let mowgli play what he wishes....leave it to me to work out the details


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Do we need two rogue/fighter characters in the party, since that is exactly what my PC is? He is designed for melee, and not daggers, but still.





but there can be so many variations of rogue fighter i was saying we could use a ranged fighter to lossen up the monsters before melee erupts but JA is right he could play anything it's D&D wide open possiblities

Rhun I'm playing a rouge who doesn't have any ranks in open locks, move silently, hide, or disable device but i bet he'd fit in with a party with another rogue in it 

I have 10,051 XP got it JA

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Do we need two rogue/fighter characters in the party, since that is exactly what my PC is? He is designed for melee, and not daggers, but still.






J. Alexander said:


> 10001 xp is fiine with me
> 
> 
> tsk tsk  let mowgli play what he wishes....leave it to me to work out the details






HolyMan said:


> but there can be so many variations of rogue fighter i was saying we could use a ranged fighter to lossen up the monsters before melee erupts but JA is right he could play anything it's D&D wide open possiblities
> HM




I don't want to cause strife or step on toes. On the other hand, this is a party of eight (nine if I make it in) - duplication seems to be unavoidable. Light, there are two Monks in the party! How often does that happen in ANY game, much less one of JAs?

It seems like I've got some time - JA indicated that he'd work my character in as part of the first adventure, and with a group this large and a once/week post rate that could be awhile (or it could be tomorrow . . . any hints on that, JA?). Lemme think about it for a bit; I've actually got a couple of ideas churning around, but they may come to naught.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli
> [sblock]wanna run a double agent for the Brightlways in the Republics Intelligence service?[/sblock]




[sblock=JA]I would LOVE to play my third scion of the Brightlaw house . . . why break with such a fine tradition? What's the timeline on this game in relation to Southern Operatives? That one was set 50 years or so down the line from our old table top game, if I recall correctly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to let  you guys know, my monk is a monk cleric, breaks bones with his bare hands kinda thing. since he is going to be a sacred fist, I am playing himnot only no armor and no shield per monk rules, but now weapons per sacred fist rules.

Ah, but I love the sound and feel of bones breaking in your hands in the morning...it feels like victory.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

Mowgli
[sblock]How abot we set it about 75 years in the future which is what i had in mind..that way he or she could be kats great grandkid..[/sblock]

I am anticipating I can have her worked in in about a month...things usually go a little faster in the beginning then level out somewhat...


Heads up to all...you guys are going to be going against  other agencies...true organzied crime......smugglers  etc......your going to need duplication as well as variation......and if you can take one thing to the bank it is that I KNOW how to run crime familes to give you the most headache ...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes it's even better than napalm DeWar. 

Re: Magic items
Here's my ideas so far.

1) Empowered Spellshard (MIC) - 2nd level (3/day - Empower Bonefiddle[SpC])
2) Any of the basic metamagic rods
3) Bag of Tricks - Rust
4) Wand of Magic Missile - 3rd level
5) Pipes of Frenzied Revelry (Could I re-flavour to lute?) (MIC)
6) Chime of Harmonic Agony (MIC)*

*My personal fav.

Any restrictions on the above JA? Also, is the Spell Compendium available to select spells from?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Frigin is a member of the 606 Labor Union he just can't remeber where his paper's are (or what they actually say).

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

JA running crime families? That sounds a bit scary.

And you're right...with 9 PCs and the inability to play arcane casters, there is definitely going to be some duplication. We're bound to have overlap. But if we are split into multiple groups for any reason once things get going, that may actually be a good thing.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm always an advocate of splitting up. It makes the game more interesting, and by interesting, I mean more TPK'ing. (happened twice in our RL group)

[sblock=Boring Story]
*Group consisted of half-orc barbarian, half-elven rogue (me), elven bard, and human ranger. Yes, I realize we had no real arcane or divine presence, but them's the way the cookie crumbled.

We were asked by a cleric of Sune to go and clear out an old temple of theirs, being told there was undead down there, not sure what kind. We were level 1's and full of bravado, after all, this was our _second_ campaign and the DM was pretty gentle in our first one. We go down the stairs to the tomb and fight some skeletons/zombies and defeat them pretty handily. We get to a T-intersection. My PC (an elven rogue) and one of the other PC's (half-orc barbarian) have been at each other's throats the whole campaign (two sessions prior, 1 RP, 1 minor fight with some bandits) and they almost came to blows last game. After the party bard managed to quell the fighting, my PC had a great idea, I challenged the half-orc to a kill competition as we were both dealing some pretty good damage (and we had just seen the LOTR the night before). So in that I also had the great idea to split up to prove who was more effective, my PC bragged he was the best damn elven swordsman that the world had seen (with a huge bluff bonus the other PC's were helpless against this, despite him being only half-elf). So we split up and go our seperate ways. We each encounter a pair of ghouls, which are normally not too bad when you have 4 PC's but after splitting up things were difficult indeed. The ranger and barb went to the right and at first laughed at the enemies, Bonk the Barbarian decided he would single handedly take them on while the ranger fired his bow. He charged and missed, while the ranger hit one of them, but enough to kill it. The missed on hit amazingly hit with all three attacks and barb was paralyzed then the ranger was hit by the other one. With the PC's helpless for 5 rounds (DM rolled in front of us) they were easily killed and devoured. Our group fared little better, with my PC being paralyzed first round and, although the elf was immune, he fell after a round or two of lucky rolls and high damage.

Of course we didn't learn our lesson and kept on splitting up, but nothing ever was as bad as that...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

JA:

There's a Rogue variant in the SRD that gives up Sneak Attack in exchange for the Fighter Bonus Feats. What would you think about using that variant and modifying it even more . . . like so:

Exchange the Trapfinding/Trapsense (which are available only to Rogues) for the ability to cast 0 level spells as a sorcerer of ½ his Rogue level. If he gained and cast them as a sorcerer of half his level, that would give him 5 cantrips/day cast as a second level Sorcerer. This would increase to 6/day at level 8, 7/day at level 12, 8/day at level 16, and finally 9/day at level 20.

That gives us some minor arcane spell casting (Sorcerer's are slightly less anathemic (is that a word) than wizards, I think) and another mobile combatant. Combat wise, I'm thinking he might coordinate with Rhun's character, attempting to keep an opponent flanked so the other Rogue could maximize his Sneak Attacks.

If this is approved, I'll get a character up in the RG in plenty of time for you to work him/her in.

And Kat's great grand-daugher works for me. Can he inherit her armor as his magic item?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Good story, Renau1g. But ghouls are no slouches, especially if you are only 1st or 2nd level. I've TPK'd a party of 6 4th level PCs with a group of 6 ghouls before. A few bad saving throws is all it takes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

I have two heads up:
! surgery went well...very well actually!

2 Equipment list to come quickly. just woke up a little bit ago. HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats! Kinda scary having folks poking around in your eyeballs, eh?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Mowgli..

Approved..i like the concept  but lets keep it as simple as possible

Let me think on that...not at first but i am willing to work it in at a later date...


Reanu

No the itmes look acceptable...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

I was actually joking about the armor - far to potent an item for this game, I think!

I'll have a character up in the RG fairly soon.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on Mowgli! We were 5th level when we started Southern Operatives.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

my eye is feeling funky. will work on it on the morrow!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Come on Mowgli! We were 5th level when we started Southern Operatives.




Yes, and well do I remember the furor caused by that particular armor then!   Though I don't think her armor (or her swords) have unbalanced that game, nor have the others' fears that she would steal the limelight in combat come to pass . . .


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Yes, and well do I remember the furor caused by that particular armor then!   Though I don't think her armor (or her swords) have unbalanced that game, nor have the others' fears that she would steal the limelight in combat come to pass . . .




It was the swords that concerned me, moreso than the armor. But you are right, she hasn't stole the limelight at all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

oh yee of little faith in Mowgli's ability to stay within the guidelines set by a quirkey dm....

Not to forshawdow but Mowbli's character will eventually wind up with the swords and armor in this game  having said that it will be almost all the magic he will have...and never fear interesing items for all characters will be made avaialbe as soon as i get the feel of them etc..


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

HINT HINT - feel free to hit the dm up for something special....always room to negiogate to specialize and customize a character...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Not to forshawdow but Mowbli's character will eventually wind up with the swords and armor in this game  having said that it will be almost all the magic he will have...and never fear interesing items for all characters will be made avaialbe as soon as i get the feel of them etc..




Its all good JA. I know how you work.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun i cant recall what was your item in souther operatives


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun i cant recall what was your item in souther operatives




Roak's signet ring. Currently it simply functions as a +5 ring of protection. Don't know what else it can do yet.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

*Start*

We should start this thrusday or Friday when everyone has a chance to get their characters done and chat with the dm...if they want to...

Feel free to contiune the interaction in the thread...it is helping me a great deal in getting a feel for the party....

For those not familar with my style..i rely heavily on players to give me inspiration and they do this with their interaction with other pc's and npc's..and so far i have been impressed...

As to the party splitting up....not if i can help it.....we may spinter briefly while someone checks something out etc but it my intention to never split the party and have multiple things going on if i canhelp it at all..the party is designed to function as a whole and if you guys split up  if could hamper your overall ability to accomplish the mission...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, JA has a long history (in his FtF games anyway) of giving out individualized artifact level items that the characters grow into (or that grow with the characters, more accurately).

Todd: Eventually inheriting Nico/Kat's armor would be _most_ cool - I've not yet managed to play a character long enough to find out everything it does . . .

I was thinking of going a different way with weapons for this one - spiked chain as his primary. He's already got a lot in common with the original Nico (I'm even thinking of naming him Nicodaemus Brightlaw III); I know you're a traditional sword kind of guy, but I needed some concrete differences to individualize him in my head. Surely you can come up with some nifty properties for a 5' length of chain with spikes and a weighted head . . .

Come on, any takers? It's a great set up!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Better keep it close your going to really  need it soon


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

A  spiked chain hmmmm could be interesting....and it is outside the box for sure......just so i am clear are you talking a lenght of chain with a blade/spike at the end or a more flail type item  ie a shaft lenght of chain then a blad.spike

By the way i picked up some steaks from my source for this weekend.you guys are going to love them   1 1/2 inch thick t-bone they run about 24 ounces each with the bone and beautiful marbling


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Better keep it close your going to really  need it soon




Indeed! LOL.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> By the way i picked up some steaks from my source for this weekend.you guys are going to love them   1 1/2 inch thick t-bone they run about 24 ounces each with the bone and beautiful marbling





Mmmm...I love a good T-bone, but I've still got to find a decent priced flight. I can't believe how expensive it is to fly into Memphis.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

hey rhun
i will be headed out friday sometime why dont you try to fly into Tulsa...on southwest  may be a little longer flight and layover time but it is way cheaper than Memphis.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> A  spiked chain hmmmm could be interesting....and it is outside the box for sure......just so i am clear are you talking a lenght of chain with a blade/spike at the end or a more flail type item  ie a shaft lenght of chain then a blad.spike
> 
> By the way i picked up some steaks from my source for this weekend.you guys are going to love them   1 1/2 inch thick t-bone they run about 24 ounces each with the bone and beautiful marbling




Sounds excellent! I'm really looking forward to it!

The spiked chain is an exotic weapon straight out of the PH. It does actually have spikes along a part of the chain length, and a weighted head as well.  It's a two handed weapon, can be used with Weapon Finesse (though Nico doesn't do so at this point), is a reach weapon that can also be used on adjacent opponents, and can also be used to disarm and trip. One of the few exotic weapons that's actually worth taking a feat to be able to use.

Here's a picture:


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

HMMM i think i saw one one time in a very bad kung few movie with even worse dubbing ...

I actually like it.....and have several ideas already.......

Sad thing is after we finish eating lol we will all proably fall asleep within the hour... were getting old ya know

And in for the record Mowgli and I have know each other since we both chased cheerleaders...but no worries i am cruel to him as well as everyone else if not more so only as i know he will forgive me my diabiolic plots and character torments


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you ever tell us how to do Hit Points?

Also, what would be the price for a crossbow bolt with a collapsible grappling hook head and a ring on the end for rope? Basically a collabsible grappling hook that could be fired from a light crossbow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

*Hit points*

No leave your hit points alone..i am going to do something with them to specialize the campaing a little..so leave them blank and when we start i will address the issue...

After the party is assembled I am going to advance time a bit to reflect certain events...we will then take a day or two break while you guys think thru your options and tweak your characters then we will get on with the game...

Mowgli
How about triple normal masterwork price for the item..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli
> How about triple normal masterwork price for the item..




Works for me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> hey rhun
> i will be headed out friday sometime why dont you try to fly into Tulsa...on southwest may be a little longer flight and layover time but it is way cheaper than Memphis.....




Rhun, that _should_ be a safe offer. Some twenty years ago, JA drove my mother (God rest her soul) to Tulsa to attend my wedding. JA was even in my wedding. And we have video....somewhere....


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah it was an interesting trip......and a nice one....as to the video i had a second story guy sneak it out sometime ago....i hate pictures of me being ot there lol...(actually i just asked your kids to hide it..figuring you would never have the time to search thru boxes to find it


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

And here I thought my wife through it out.  She hates that video.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

hmmm i think i heard a saying somwhere "When in doubt blame the spouse"


you going to post a charcter


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> hmmm i think i heard a saying somwhere "When in doubt blame the spouse"
> 
> 
> you going to post a charcter




I get the blame for most everything around here.

I sent you Charley Demmo , a cleric _of a sort_ by email, but I thought you were full up and then some.  What about the other games you "started" on the wiki?  You don't want me in all of them.  I sort of like the idea of defending the Boarderland Keep, but Divine Avengers should keep me knee-deep in combat.

Should Chuck take his gold piece and note and stop in at the tavern?


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, what was I thinking?  I'll post Charley, and you can get rid of him if you don't like him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Lou
Sorry i must have missed him
can you email me a copy of him

and either or you can wait or join

i have two more game concepts brewing and I am going to post them on the wiki
but hey most likely will not start till after the first of the year..i need to get all the games back on track

There will be Borderland Keep

                 His Grace's Privateers

                 and one i am really going to have fun it

                 Against the LIght  - this is going  to be a totaly evil pc party with perhaps some pc monsters...


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Lou

Your going to have to nix the vampire bloodline  i dont want to open that door just yet in the four lands venue..it is coming but not right now..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

JA:

Nico's crunch is posted in the RG for your approval. I need a suggestion for a third language. Took Common and D'Shai, took a chance that the Brightlaw's would have developed their own 'Trade Tongue.'

I'm tired - going to bed, and I'll do a background for him in the next day or two (probably tomorrow).

PS - Anyone who spots an error/has questions is welcome to ask or make suggestions!


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I have a different bloodline? Celestial or Gold Dragon? Or do you mean no bloodlines at all?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Mowgli

I would take the language of the church  i think ILLUM...but not for sure..it is late and i am fading also..so far it looks acceptable


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> hey rhun
> i will be headed out friday sometime why dont you try to fly into Tulsa...on southwest  may be a little longer flight and layover time but it is way cheaper than Memphis.....




Let me look into that option! And thanks for the offer. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli
> 
> I would take the language of the church  i think ILLUM...but not for sure..it is late and i am fading also..so far it looks acceptable





I took Illum (yes, the official church language) and Confederation for my PC, in addition to the normal Trade/Common Tongue. Confederation seemed like a no-brainer if we are starting in Brightlaw.

For those that don't feel like searching:

Human Languages

Trade Language – This language was developed to facilitate trade among the various regions of the Four Land. The use of this language is limited to the bartering and trading of goods and services. Due to its limited nature, it is impossible to discuss or convey complex ideas or conversation with this language. This language is commonly found along the great trade roads, in larger cities, and is spoken by merchants and traders of any stature.

Illum – The language known as Illum originated in the “Valley of the Light” and over the years has become the principal language of the Valley as well as the official “Church Language:

Northern IIllum – A derivate of Illum, this language as it’s name implies is spoken in the northern reaches of the “Valley of the Light” It is also commonly spoken in the Unclaimed Lands.

Southern Illum – A derivate of Illum, this language as its name implies is spoken in the southern reaches of the “Valley of the Light”. It is also spoken in regions and countries laying southeast of the Valley.

Northern Gaullic – The Language known as Gaullic is a derivate of the “Old Tongue” and is used commonly in the Borderlands. 

Southern Gaullic – The Language known as Southern Gaullic is a derivate of the “Old Tongue” and can be found spoken throughout the lands laying to the southeast of the “Valley” such as “The Republic” and the nation of Gwynedde.

Aram – The language knows as Aram is used commonly in the southwest section of the Four Lands. Originating in the kingdom of R’Kassi, this language is very musical to the ears.

Old Tongue – The language known as “Old Tongue” is perhaps the oldest human language still spoken. The Old Tongue is primary used through out the Old Forrest and in the more remote portions of the Borderlands. It is also known as the common language of those who cling to the “Old Faith.

Confederation – The Language known as “Confederation” originated in the “Confederated States” and is widely spoken in those countries bordering the “Confederate States” as well as those laying to the south west. 

Dashai – The language know as Dashai is the common tongue of the Dashai Empire. It is a very comply and rich language which is very difficulty to learn as words often change meaning by the inflection given by the speaker.

Imperial Dashai - The language called Imperial Dashai is perhaps the oldest and purest form of Dashai spoken. Imperial Dashai is the language of the imperial court, all government officials and of the nobility.

Costal Dashai – A derivate of Dashai, this language is spoken along the southeastern costal regions of Dashai..

Other Languages

It is known that the various races have their own distinct racial languages, but most are unwilling to share them with the world of mankind. Dwarves are known to have two distinct languages, but the one used within the hearing of mankind has simply been named “Trade Dwarfish”.  Likewise, the Elf’s are known to have four languages which over the years, thanks to the mighty efforts of the “Church” have been identified as being High Eleven, Starlight Eleven, Moonlight Eleven, and Wood Elf. Rumor has it there may well be a fifth elvish language devoted to magic, but as yet it has to be confirmed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually you guys are starting in the Republic the Confederations arch enemey...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Actually you guys are starting in the Republic the Confederations arch enemey...




Oh, we are? How did I get that screwed up? LOL. I guess I'll need to make a few changes to my PC's background. 

With that said, I guess Confederation is still a good language choice so Braxton can interrogate enemies. Or pose as the enemy.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

I was referring to blood line in general...sorry


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

Nico is now both crunchy and fluffy in the RG if you want to look him over, JA (and anyone else).

I made some changes from last night. Reworked his skills, changed Dashai to Confederate (since he's from Brightlaw . . .) and added Illum.

His background is complete as well, unless there are any suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

speaking of customize, I was wanting to enhance him to include leaping attack feats.  I want a fast swordsman who uses his abilities to bob/weave, and swing his swords around to fight.  Hence why I took the ability to use flurry of blows with the double-sword, and blended with fighter for better atk.

What do you think about maybe working with me to get a fighting style put together?  Maybe an ebb&flow, using combinations of jump and tumble to get enemies flat-footed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

kag


Sure go ahead and field a proposal


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm putting the finishing touches on Llyr Vaughan. I'll have today (I hope).


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> I was referring to blood line in general...sorry




No problem, just adds an extra constraint to my plan. How about this:

Charley thinks he is in the bloodline of a vampire, due to his light complexion and his late mother's reputation for strange behavior and coloration. He has strange feelings about undead, causing him to try to avoid killing them, especially vampires, unless he has to. When he kills an undead, he spends a lot of time praying for their soul and for his need for forgiveness.

Charley is CG with a level of Warlock. He found in his father's things a rod (light mace) that he thinks is a relic that allows him to heal people. It actually converts his Eldritch Blast into positive energy. With his healing power, through the relic, Charley entered the church and was trained as a parish priest for the dangerous Boarderlands. He recently realized that he can harm people the same way he heals, and he has left his parish in fear of himself. The church has always been watching Charley to see how he uses his powers and reacts to them. A church spymaster contacted Charley and presented a new mission for the priest.

L1-human paragon 1
L2-warlock 1
L3-cleric 1
L4-human paragon 2
L5-human paragon 3

planned
L6-cleric
L7-spymaster
etc.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> speaking of customize, I was wanting to enhance him to include leaping attack feats.  I want a fast swordsman who uses his abilities to bob/weave, and swing his swords around to fight.  Hence why I took the ability to use flurry of blows with the double-sword, and blended with fighter for better atk.
> 
> What do you think about maybe working with me to get a fighting style put together?  Maybe an ebb&flow, using combinations of jump and tumble to get enemies flat-footed.





Kagehiro, do you have your character sheet put together? If you want to post it, I'll take a look and see if I can give you any suggestions.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> hey rhun
> i will be headed out friday sometime why dont you try to fly into Tulsa...on southwest  may be a little longer flight and layover time but it is way cheaper than Memphis.....




Wow, JA...flying into Tulsa would save me well over $200. The only catch would be I'd either have to fly out at 545 PM on Sunday, or at 755AM on Monday. Not sure how that would work in with the weekend plans.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

We usually head into Mountain Home on Sunday morning for breakfast, then go our separate ways shortly after that. Mike L. drives in from Chicago, and Todd (JA) from Tulsa so Sunday is mostly about travel. You should be able to make the Sunday evening flight out of Tulsa if that's your preference.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Louis

That works


Rhun...

It is like a 5 hour trip so if we leave by 10 we would be in tulsa by 3m for your flight..


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun...
> 
> It is like a 5 hour trip so if we leave by 10 we would be in tulsa by 3m for your flight..





I'm flexible...I just didn't know how you were planning your trip that weekend, and don't want to screw it up for you.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun

Not a problem i will get back early as possible  i have to get up at 4:30 each monday morning and drive to OKC so not an issuea at all..


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun
> 
> Not a problem i will get back early as possible  i have to get up at 4:30 each monday morning and drive to OKC so not an issuea at all..




What time were you planning on heading out on Friday? It looks like the earliest flight into Tulsa arrives at about 130 PM.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun...that works


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun...that works




Sweet. I appreciate your willingness to help a brother out! Nothing nicer than saving a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Please note that I will exspect a complete report on this "weekend" adventure as...

nothing ever goes as planned (especially for gamers) and
you can't leave us hanging not knowing what happened

Thank You and now back to are regularly posted thread

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes indeed, 'specially for those of us stuck in the great white north with 65-70 degree weather... Summer was short indeed this year.

Maybe next year .


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Kagehiro, do you have your character sheet put together? If you want to post it, I'll take a look and see if I can give you any suggestions.




page 4, and what I'm thinking is because he's a hot headed basket case maybe something involving his fury in battle not like strength like a barbarian but improving his attack as he moves faster and faster in a fury of blades.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

I just realized that I chose Donovan's patron saint, but never decided what religious order he was from. I'm working under the assumption that all priests belong to one; if there are 'general priests,' I'm absolutely fine with sticking Donovan in with those. If not, I was trying to decide between a Knight of Light and Society for Truth and Justice. At least, those two seemed best-suited for Donovan (a brawler who's 'seen the light' and is dedicated to serving now). It's entirely possible I've misinterpreted the relative character of one or more Orders.

jason


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Jason...

No, your right in thinking that there are general priests....the number of priests making up recongized orders of the older god's who surrendered their powers is less than 5 percent. Most just serve the light and invoke the various patron saints as needed without having a special connection to them.

Only about 20 percent of the priests you meet are actualy divine spell casters..the great bulk of priests have no magical talent other than what is found in the church rituals..remeber in this world..ritual magic..though slower to cast trumps spellcasting hands down...a parish priest standing in front of his altar charged by generations of the faithfull would have more than enought power to cast out a demon and deliver a flame strike if neccesssary..


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

So JA, could my PC be some sort of agent/member of the church? His magic is divine, but non traditional. Also, he won't wield any weapons. His basic attacks in a fight would be using the wand of magic missile, but mostly he focuses on buffs and support actions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Reanu-that works for sure...and it will become interesting when the Republics interests with their elected clergy begins to conflict with true mother church


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

*Housekeeping*

When we start the game officaily, this thread will be retired....I ask that all OCC post be placed in the link below..This is the catchall Thread for all of the Four Lands games and if you take the time to weed thru it there is a ton of information about the world ...you  can also use it to post generic comments and to contact other players..

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/226158-call-four-lands-occ-28.html

Next when the chracters are set..i need them posted to the wiki page for this game...feel free to creat your own specific character page in the wiki for it..

JA


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

My character will fly into an emotional rage and strike down people, i'm just debating as to what will upset him enough to get him to want to slaughter.  I want to ultimately have him gain favor with the demon his family sold their souls to, and to awaken the true art form of the Lotus Kiss Fighting Style.

Basically he'll be able to walk into a room and with his fighting style constantly be moving and whirling his blade so that he's surrounded on all sides like a lotus.  The demon is a Bar-lgura who calls himself Nerull so that he doesn't disclose his true name, and is the leader of a tribe in the Abyss.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Next when the chracters are set..i need them posted to the wiki page for this game...feel free to creat your own specific character page in the wiki for it..





I've got a little bit of work left to do on my PC, but once I've got him finalized I'll post him to the wiki!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Kag - hmmmmm and your going to be hanging around priests of the light...this should be very very interesting....both from a role playing persceptive for you and the character interactino of the others....

that is if they just dont decide to burn you at the stake ...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> My character will fly into an emotional rage and strike down people, i'm just debating as to what will upset him enough to get him to want to slaughter.  I want to ultimately have him gain favor with the demon his family sold their souls to, and to awaken the true art form of the Lotus Kiss Fighting Style.
> 
> Basically he'll be able to walk into a room and with his fighting style constantly be moving and whirling his blade so that he's surrounded on all sides like a lotus.  The demon is a Bar-lgura who calls himself Nerull so that he doesn't disclose his true name, and is the leader of a tribe in the Abyss.





Just so you know, you are the only one playing an EVIL character. So some restraint may be necessary on your part.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Kag - hmmmmm and your going to be hanging around priests of the light...this should be very very interesting....both from a role playing persceptive for you and the character interactino of the others....
> 
> that is if they just dont decide to burn you at the stake ...





Is a good thing Vadric isn't around. He would have already been smited with the power of the Light!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually I was thinking for my PC to be part of Society for the Preservation of the Faith (undercover of course ) to root out religious dissidents, which I might switch some skills around from the posted CS in order to facilitate this. 

Now Llyr worships the Light: can he focus on one aspect of the pantheon (in his case Saint Olidammara)?

I would've played LG, but bards can't be lawful alignment...


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL oh yeah right Vadric the one who consort with heretics...and arch enemies of the church....  i cant wait till he has to do his splanning to do to the Church and or Society for the Preservation of the Truth 

"...and the flames lept higher"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Renau - sounds reasonable......but in this world...bards can be lawful etc..so if that is the alignment you want so be it..


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

first impressions are always harsh with him.  it'll change as it progresses.  besides even during the crusades they hired pagans for their service.

their are examples all through history of religious or racially based "necessary evils".  people at polar opposites working together for a common enemy.

There are also examples of people converting to another religion.  Just because he's evil doesn't mean he's chaotic stupid.  He won't slaughter an unarmed person, kill a child or woman, and he has no G-d so he isn't going to walk around talking about how he worships demons.  He did mention anyway he wants to be severed from the demon.  How can you be mad at a bitter man who's cursed by a demon?  not very 'good' of your characters then.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh God's this is going to get interesting....


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> LOL oh yeah right Vadric the one who consort with heretics...and arch enemies of the church....  i cant wait till he has to do his splanning to do to the Church and or Society for the Preservation of the Truth
> 
> "...and the flames lept higher"




Hey, come on now. I think I've played Vadric very good as the pious, staunch defender of the Light that has no choice but to consort with heretics in order to serve the Greater Good, and whose very decisions are tearing at his soul.

Luckily, we still apparently have a long journey before making it back to civilization.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Kagehiro, what book is the Martial Monk from? I'm not familiar with the class.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

rhun - yes you have and it has lead to some very dynamic roleplaying....but lol like that will really matter to the overpious Hounds of the Society   Vadric is just going to have to make sure he has a great defense attroney and or a friendly panel of judges  and or political cover


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> rhun - yes you have and it has lead to some very dynamic roleplaying....but lol like that will really matter to the overpious Hounds of the Society   Vadric is just going to have to make sure he has a great defense attroney and or a friendly panel of judges  and or political cover





Well, by then he should be EPIC level, right? Can he just blast all over-pious naysayers with the power of the Light and show them who is righteous?


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Well, by then he should be EPIC level, right? Can he just blast all over-pious naysayers with the power of the Light and show them who is righteous?




Oh yeah, that'll work just great.....


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Could be interesting for sure


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Kagehiro, what book is the Martial Monk from? I'm not familiar with the class.




Dragon magazine Issue 310
or...
http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Classes-Base.pdf


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Oh God's this is going to get interesting....




He with creative persuasion anything can make perfect sense.
Mussolini was a Catholic right?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Please avoid actual religious discussions please. I'd prefer it not come into effect here as RL religion will need to nothing but conflict. Also, as a pretty devoted Roman Catholic, I don't care much for the insinuation above.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2009)

Renau has a very reasonable request...considering this is a new group and were not familar with everyone's personalites etc lets keep the comments reasonable...

Renau
The Church of the LIght is modled after the Catholic Church Hierarcy and some of the historical religious orders..no offense is meant but they formed a very good basis for my idea of the Church....


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Jason...
> 
> No, your right in thinking that there are general priests....the number of priests making up recongized orders of the older god's who surrendered their powers is less than 5 percent. Most just serve the light and invoke the various patron saints as needed without having a special connection to them.




Hmm. Given that Donovan's kind of a 'man of the people' type, then I think I'll stick with that, keeping him unaffiliated beyond being a member of the church and having an obvious affinity for Pelor. Backgroud-wise, the Knights are probably how he found a connection to the church, but he's never joined their order. 

jason


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Renau
> The Church of the LIght is modled after the Catholic Church Hierarcy and some of the historical religious orders..no offense is meant but they formed a very good basis for my idea of the Church....




I have no issue with this at all. I realized it pretty quickly when I started reading up on the wiki. The history of the Church is very dark indeed and I see ignoring it or pretending it didn't happen to be dumb. Better to learn from mistakes then repeat them. 

Anyways, I'm very excited for my PC, still putting together his background as I read up on the wiki.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Please avoid actual religious discussions please. I'd prefer it not come into effect here as RL religion will need to nothing but conflict. Also, as a pretty devoted Roman Catholic, I don't care much for the insinuation above.




you misunderstood me, I meant that a religious person wouldn't do what Mussolini did.  I didn't mean to offend.

But I see where I stepped over the line.

/endtopic


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

Todd, you still planning on working me in later?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Mowgli

I could or if your good to go feel free to jump in


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

Nico's ready - should I fall in with the 'note and a gp' theme (about which I know nothing) or just show up at the Swallow and finagle my way in?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

It could be fun finigle your way in


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

*Upcoming Games*

Guys,

Here is the link to some upcoming games that i will start in the next six months...let me know your thoughts.

TheFourLands - Campaigns of the Four Lands


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey kagehiro...When I was looking at your character sheet to see if I could give you some suggestions, I noticed you have an impossible character build. You can't be a Kensai until a minimum of 6th level (8th level for a monk), since it requires a +5 BAB. Also, your alignment shows Neutral Evil, and Kensai have to be Lawful. You also need the Combat Expertise feat and 5 ranks in Concentration and Ride skills.

I don't mean to rain on your parade or anything, just notice a bunch of funky stuff on the sheet. Or are you using some variant Kensai, and not the one in Complete Warrior?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is the link to some upcoming games that i will start in the next six months...let me know your thoughts.
> 
> TheFourLands - Campaigns of the Four Lands





Some great ideas there, JA! You have a keen mind for creativity, my friend!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a question JA??

Are you ever a player? With all those games it seems to me you wouldn't have time.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I have a question JA??
> 
> Are you ever a player? With all those games it seems to me you wouldn't have time.




I don't think JA has been a player here since he dropped out of Constables of the 14th Ward (making room for me to pick up the role as healer). 

I still have a spot saved for you in my Call of the King campaign, should I ever actually get said campaign going. LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Housekeeping

Guys here is the OCC thread for all the Four Lands Games..please add it
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/226158-call-four-lands-occ-28.html

Also I need everyone to request membership in the wiki space..


Player

I am only active in two games both run by Scotley...(A Warlock Alone) and (Island Empire).....i was in two other games one by Scotley that i dropped out of as it occured about the time my life went crazy..the other i dropped out of over differences...

I hope to rejoin one or two games but by the time i can reply with a character lol the slots are filled..it takes me days to create on where some can whip one up in an hour.

A large part of this is my fault i look at a dm's style before i draw up a character and to many times i feel I will not be a good fit so dont even attempt to field one..i can be a moody quirkey bas..tard

Anyway hopes springs eternal


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Well if you want I will DM for you JA maybe a deut so as to take our time and add-ons later just let me know you seem to have alot on your plate with The Four Lands my invitation will be open ended so to speak.

As to request will do is that how i will be able to post my character Frigin wants to be a part of the world at large.

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks  hm..let me get my games running smoothly again and i may take you up on it

i know it looks bad  but i have a outline of all the campaigs so really it is a matter of timing etc..i already know where there going so it becomes a matter of getting there....


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok I am signed into the wiki thing as Holyman02 (who knew someone else would have my name first)

But in Intelligence Service-Gallery of heroes I can't do anything 

little help and be gentle this is my first wiki

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to give you membership i will sign in and to that
also check out the gallery for The Great North
I will need your details like they have posted then the link to the full character
All you have to worrk about is putting him on the main Gallery page
I will create a seperate page and make the link.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

alot to do at 1:30 in the morning 

but i will try ok I have joined the four lands wiki what do i do in order please then I'll stop bugging you

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

HM

I just created a page and a link for everyone in the Gallery of Heros.
It should just be a matter of cut and paste to the page..


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Holy: O.k. I'm a cuttin'
Man: And I'm a pastin'

YEW HAW!!

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

it's a mess code doesn't work but he is there let me know anything you need done or can you do that ??

Hm


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey kagehiro...When I was looking at your character sheet to see if I could give you some suggestions, I noticed you have an impossible character build. You can't be a Kensai until a minimum of 6th level (8th level for a monk), since it requires a +5 BAB. Also, your alignment shows Neutral Evil, and Kensai have to be Lawful. You also need the Combat Expertise feat and 5 ranks in Concentration and Ride skills.
> 
> I don't mean to rain on your parade or anything, just notice a bunch of funky stuff on the sheet. Or are you using some variant Kensai, and not the one in Complete Warrior?




Kensai is also a warrior varient as a character starting class.  thanks though for the watching out.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Next when the chracters are set..i need them posted to the wiki page for this game...feel free to creat your own specific character page in the wiki for it..
> 
> JA



I believe that my character is complete. Its posted here, Stalker

If its OK, I'll post it to the wiki.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Stalker sounds great


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> Kensai is also a warrior varient as a character starting class.  thanks though for the watching out.




Good to know...thanks! I don't use many sources outside Core/Complete, and the way they use the same class names are sometimes confusing. I guess I should make better use of Crystal Keep, eh?


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2009)

As someone has already pinched ghostcat, I have registered with wikispaces using "ghostcat1". Can you give me permission to edit pedro's page.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Good to know...thanks! I don't use many sources outside Core/Complete, and the way they use the same class names are sometimes confusing. I guess I should make better use of Crystal Keep, eh?




I use it since it's a nice summary of the books, arranged in an easy to read format. Making it easy to locate resources. Between the srd and crystalkeep you can recreate 95% of the classes ever created for 3.5 exactly to the book's rules.

Besides, I'm a skeleton person.  I believe the rules are there to be formed into your character.  I never play archtypes....  ever


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> I use it since it's a nice summary of the books, arranged in an easy to read format. Making it easy to locate resources. Between the srd and crystalkeep you can recreate 95% of the classes ever created for 3.5 exactly to the book's rules./QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I've got all the CK documents downloaded on my PC, and have for a longtime. I'm just a "book in hand" kinda guy, I guess.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> As someone has already pinched ghostcat, I have registered with wikispaces using "ghostcat1". Can you give me permission to edit pedro's page.




And there was a HolyMan also so i had to go HolyMan02?? weird are they are evil twins ghostcat???


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

hey, where's the wiki? how do I get there? I don't see any links. did I miss something?

Oh, one more question: what did you think of what I sent to you via e-mail?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott

Are you referring to the masterwork items....if so I loved it I am going to add it to  the wiki space as an offical part of my games..


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2009)

JA, I have joined WikiSpaces and submitted my membership request (didn't have to add any numbers, either). However, I noticed that in the Gallery of Heroes for The Intelligence Service, you missed the "e" at the end of Orion's last name (Brightmane, not Brightman ).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

yes I am! so I can use it now? If so I will continue on Arie. I am at the dunn bors coffe y\house t\right now, so i will continue at home.

I have another question. In the complete adventurer therre alchemical items that give +1 alchemical bonuses when used, like blend cream and healing balm. Do you allow those and do you allow the items in the complet scoundral?

they too are mundane items that I am considering.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes there is only one man in this group and that's the 

HolyMan!! HUZAH!!

-Frigin


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Dragon
Corrected


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Scot

Yes you man andi do allow alchemical items


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

I have just created a new House Rules section

Masterworks has been posted and I will add a few others tonight


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

May we incorporate these rules for our characters?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

Also, what happens to the MW qualities of these weapons should they be made magical? Normally, the +1 TH 'disappears,' but these would be more special . . .


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Mowgli,

Yes of course you can incorporate


As to the other yes, with a few rare exceptions etc..if you make it magical you lose it.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

that is the regret full side effects of magicing masterwork items.

still drinking coffee at Dunn Brothers .


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

hey scott
did not realize you were so close in columbia


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

New rules to look over, eh? Good times.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Are we all assembled in the tap room and ready  if so I will kick it off


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

I am still purchasing items, but rp wise, I am ready.

Where are you, J.A., if I am 'close'?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm still working on a few details of my PC as well, but he is in the taproom and ready to go from an RPing perspective.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott

Tulsa usually so your about what 3 horus away


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

i've been in the taproom too long.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> i've been in the taproom too long.




Welcome to play-by-post. The only way that things happen fast is if you go away for a week.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> it's a mess code doesn't work but he is there let me know anything you need done or can you do that ??
> 
> Hm




Don't think I've said 'Howdy' yet, HM! Two games together now!

On the Wiki, when you edit the page to put your character info in there's a menu box with several icons. The one that looks like a page with brackets (<>) will allow you to insert code. The default is plain text, so just past your plain text sheet from the RG in the box that comes up (don't paste the 'code' tags, just the text of the sheet) and when you save it it'll be all lined up!

PS - Thanks for posting the descriptions in the IC!


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2009)

Had a little trouble with updating the wiki page with Donovan, too (the page keeps re-interpreting my asterisks as formatting instructions. Oi), but I think it's legible now. 

I may need to update his weapons with the new MW rules (still have to look them over more closely), but otherwise Donovan's ready to start.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> New rules to look over, eh? Good times.




Umm I have masterwork breastplate and shield where are these new rules I didn't see a link? thanks in advance



Kagehiro said:


> i've been in the taproom too long.




Come on one more and hen we will go find a portal to Nerull's front door!!



Mowgli said:


> Don't think I've said 'Howdy' yet, HM! Two games together now!
> 
> On the Wiki, when you edit the page to put your character info in there's a menu box with several icons. The one that looks like a page with brackets (<>) will allow you to insert code. The default is plain text, so just past your plain text sheet from the RG in the box that comes up (don't paste the 'code' tags, just the text of the sheet) and when you save it it'll be all lined up!
> 
> PS - Thanks for posting the descriptions in the IC!




Howdy back Mowgli, I hope this is not the only two  More adventures for us to come I hope.

And thanks will try to code Frigin in I think it will look neater (we like neat)

And no problem just copy/pasted the descriptions from the RG to a note pad and now we know what most people look like. But after a few more *hiccup* it won't matters a'tall *hiccup*

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

Posted on the main page of the four lands..

under masterworks


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Scott
> 
> Tulsa usually so your about what 3 horus away




by way of flight, I am assuming. by road, we are talking about springfield or belton missouri.

if par avion, that is a bit mystifying. i can get to nashville via st.louis in 45 minutes American Airlines.

so now you understan my confusion.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

By car...sprigfield is only two hours away or so and columbia another hour by car


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Posted on the main page of the four lands..
> 
> under masterworks




While I like the idea of these "quality levels" for weapons and armor...in many cases they are better than magic weapons, and much cheaper. I mean, you can get a sword that is +2 attack  and +2 damage for an extra 1000gp, where a similar (+2) magic weapon would be 8000. What becomes the point of having magic items at all?

Edit: Actually...it is even worse than that. You can have a sword that is +3 attack, +2 damage AND +1 initiative for an extra 1000gp. LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree Rhun  that is where the wicked dm steps in when it gets ridiculious...but the overall concept of masterworks i like...

Having said that...PLAYERS ARE WARNED to keep it reasoonable or the item will be stolen..etc


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> I agree Rhun  that is where the wicked dm steps in when it gets ridiculious...but the overall concept of masterworks i like...
> 
> Having said that...PLAYERS ARE WARNED to keep it reasoonable or the item will be stolen..etc




Yeah, like I said...the concept is great. I'd like to do something similar in my campaign worlds. But it breaks magic weapons and armor. With that said, I will make sure I keep weapons and/or armor reasonable.  I already saw some mistakes I had made with initial gear, so I have to fix that anyway.


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2009)

Mostly I was just planning on seeing what the prices I'd already paid on Donovan's MW items would net him under the system. I don't think it'll make that much of a change, but I'll be happy to scale anything back if it looks out of line when I'm done.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Welcome to play-by-post. The only way that things happen fast is if you go away for a week.




i meant my char is trashed....  nvm


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

the difference is this :
mwk does not overcome cirtain dr/ magic needs.
all it takes is for some cocky fighter to stand agains a creature that has dr 20/magic +2 and he finds himself quite humbled. (or some other similer need)
Keep in mind we will not be going against normal people who find that quite impressive, but we will be fighting against arcane archtypes who can do nasty things to keep normals like us from being effective!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

J. A. I took some crative liberties. nix them if you don't like and i will make necessary ammends:

[sblock=creative fluff]


this I made up:
his shaved head is the typical of the monkish order of the servents of the light, an order who shaves their head and are of the society of the service to the faithful. further up in rank have their shaved heads tatooed with their rank insignia.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> the difference is this :
> mwk does not overcome cirtain dr/ magic needs.
> all it takes is for some cocky fighter to stand agains a creature that has dr 20/magic +2




That's 3.0 rules, not 3.5. 3.5 would just be DR20/magic. But  the point that goes along with this is that in 95% of situations, the masterwork weapons will be better than the magic weapon.

[







Scott DeWar said:


> Keep in mind we will not be going against normal people who find that quite impressive, but we will be fighting against arcane archtypes who can do nasty things to keep normals like us from being effective!




We will be?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

*Masteworks*

Okay been looking at it hard ..i so dont like the pricing so i will change that.....

use the masterwork  price for the items...then add athe time the number of abilities you want.....that should work tilli think of something else


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> the difference is this :
> mwk does not overcome cirtain dr/ magic needs.
> all it takes is for some cocky fighter to stand agains a creature that has dr 20/magic +2 and he finds himself quite humbled. (or some other similer need)
> Keep in mind we will not be going against normal people who find that quite impressive, but we will be fighting against arcane archtypes who can do nasty things to keep normals like us from being effective!






Rhun said:


> That's 3.0 rules, not 3.5. 3.5 would just be DR20/magic. But  the point that goes along with this is that in 95% of situations, the masterwork weapons will be better than the magic weapon.
> 
> We will be?




Not to put ideas in our beloved DMs head, but the other thing to consider - as DeWar found out in my Legacy of Fire game - is that Masterwork is no protection against the dreaded _Shatter_ spell. But it's completely ineffective against magic items.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah too true, I forgot about that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually love this system, and am planning to incorporate it into my Legacy of Fire game (as well as future games). It will be effective from this point forward - no going back and adding to existing characters at this point.

However, I'll modify it as follows:

The bonus To Hit and Damage can not be doubled or tripled - max of +1 each. Both of these will incorporate into the magic bonus if the item is made magical (they'll 'disappear' and the bonus becomes a magic bonus). 

Other properties will remain unless the magic of the item duplicates them - they won't stack with any magic properties. So if a MW item with the threat range expanded is made _Keen_, the MW expansion is folded into the magic.

I'll also likely make MW items exceedingly rare - it won't be enough just to have the gold to buy one. It'll be dang hard to find anyone who's capable of making one. Artisans of that caliber aren't necessarily to be found even in every major city . . . Probably be a major quest to get hold of one.

It's not perfect, and I may make further adjustments as clever players come up with cheap uber-weapons. 

JAs games tend to be limited on the number of items, but he's really good about growing them with you. A potential solution would be to limit the number of Masterwork items (to, like, one per character) and have the characters have an emotional or other attachment to the item, then grow the item with the character either by adding magical properties or by adding abilities/powers in other ways. For example, the signet ring mentioned by Rhun earlier could reveal additional magical properties, or it could grant the wearer special rights and privileges (access to secret societies, the right to dispense low, middle, and high justice in any realm of the land, etc), or a combination of both, or something else I'm just not clever enough to think of right now.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Some good thoughts Mowgli. I think I'm going to put something like that into my campaign world too, I just need to rework the system so they;re not quite so good. Maybe only have two or three levels instead of six.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> i meant my char is trashed.... nvm




If the dm doesn't start soon three or four more ales and Frigin will start singing care to join him???? LOL

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

J.A. :
I didn't quite follow your statement on pricing. are you wanting us to , for example take 300 gp whick allows us to use 3 benifits or 2 benifits , one of them doubled at 900 gp or 600 if you use a doubled benifit and 300 if you take 3 (+1) benfits?

"600 if you use a doubled benifit and 300 if you take 3 (+1) benfits?" seems to be what you are trying to say.

ya know, it seems my own post is kind hard to follow.

cleirification:
What dio you mena by the phrase:


> use the masterwork price for the items...*then add the time the number of abilities* you want.....that should work till I think of something else




I didn't quite follow that


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

I will get my PC fixed and finished this weekend. Hopefully we won't have any combat or such prior to that.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

*Move to Call to the Four Lands OCC*

Okay guys,

Lets move all the chatter to Call to the Four Land - occ thread.

While it can get cluttered at times..it is a benefit as many questions you will have or may have will get pitched by a fellow dweller in my world and answered there.

JA


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2009)

JA. After the fight broke out it occurred to me that as a member of the watch, Stalker should have some kind of club to allow him to subdue people without having to hit them with an axe  

Will you allow me to retro-actively equip him or should I deem he has left them at home as he is in civies. In which case, I will correct my mistake next time he goes home.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep he may have a club


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2009)

OKay, honestly, I'm a bit confused by the masterwork HR(s)... 

Are you saying to add special benefits off of that list to our items (specifically weapons and armor), rather than the standard +1 attack bonus for a MWK weapon? (I'm fine with going along with it, and for reference, I spent +300 for the staff and +150 for my chain shirt, which would net me Exceptional and Excellent quality respectively... I think. Just not sure how I'm to handle it...)

I like the flavor, but the complexity/variety is a little bit to contend with... (and with me summoning armor from Savnok, how will that interact with the MWK rules?)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Dragon

Yes you add them in place of the +1 etc i belive....


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2009)

So, for my staff, I get 3 benefits, one at the double effect, and my armor gets 2 at basic, for the price I paid? Just trying to get this worked out... And I will edit my character sheet posts once it's figured out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

that is my understanding



i will tweek it later but this is  atrial run

if you dont mind let move this to  the thread

call to the Fourl Lands  - oCc


----------

